# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Κτιστάκης Στέλιος

## Muscleboss

Αν και μπορώ να γράψω αρκετά για αυτόν τον αθλητή, μου ζήτησε να μη το κάνω και απλά θα βάλω τις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες του. Τα σχόλια δικά σας.

----------


## Steve KinG STyLe

Φοβερος ο φιλος σου!!!!!Φανταστικη γραμμωση!!!  :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## billys15

Πολυ καλος Πανο!!  :03. Thumb up:  Φανταζομαι πως ασχολειται με το modeling,αν κρινω απο τις φωτο  :01. Wink:

----------


## Sourlas

Όνομα έστω??

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

είναι ο κτιστάκης ο στέλιος αθλητης της ναββα- international και εκπρώσωπος της ομοσπονδίας στην κρήτη ιδιοκτήτης γυμναστηριου . έχει διοργανώσει αγώνες ββ και φιτνες με επιτυχία , ο ίδιος έχει κερδίσει αρκετούς αγώνες φιτνες και έχει βγεί και παγκόσμιος στο φίτνες . πάντα προετοιμάζει αθλητές για αγώνες με επιτυχίες μόνο τώρα στον τελευταίο αγώνα πού έγινε στην χρυσούπολη λόγω αλαγής της ημερομηνίας των αγώνων τουλάχιστον 4 αθλητές δεν μπόρεσαν να συμετέχουν πάντα όμως πλαισιώνει τούς αγώνες της ομοσπονδίας με αθλητές του . και ο ίδιος οι αγώνες της ναββα που συμετείχε είχαν πολύ ανεβασμένο επίπεδο και πάντα ήταν σε άριστη φόρμα όπου διεκδικούσε πρώτες θέσεις.
επίσης το 1997 στο παγκόσμιο στην αθήνα είμασταν μαζί όπου συμετείχε και αυτός στην κατηγορία τζουνιορ.

----------


## RUHL

Τον ειδα περιση στην θεσσαλονικη τον κτιστακη επεζε φιτνεςς αλλα σε σχεση με τους αλλους ηταν για ποιο μεγαλη κατηγορια(λογο ογκου) εγω τουλαχιστον αυτο εβλεπα
Και οταν ημουν φανταρος ημουν με εναν ξαδερφο του  :01. lol:   :01. Mr. Green:  χεχε

----------


## NASSER

Ο Κτιστακης Στελιος ειναι ενας πολυ καλος αθλητης και ανθρωπος με ηθος. Ετυχε να τον γνωρισω και να μιλησω ελαχιστα μαζι του στο πανελληνιο 2006 της ΝΑΒΒΑ που εγινε στο Βολο, οπου και αγωνιστηκαμε μαζι στην ιδια κατηγορια. Ηταν νικητης φυσικα και κερδισε και τις εντυπωσεις του κοινου με την χορογραφια του. Ελπιζω να τον ξαναδουμε συντομα σε αγωνες και να τον θαυμασουμε.

----------


## ioannis1

ο στελιος ο κτιστακης ειναι αυτος που με βοηθησε στα πρωτα και μετεπειτα βηματα στο ββ.εχω κερδισει πολλους τιτλους με την βοηθεια του και ειναι απο τους κορυφαιους στην ελλαδα και σαν αθλητης και σαν προπονητης.  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## dreads

απο αλλο πλανητη ειναι !!! πωπω απιστευτος!!τι οτι και να πω , δν αρκουν οι λεξεις!

----------


## toula_nomikou

Πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες...φυσικα κ ο Κτιστακης ειναι φοβερος αθλητης...  :03. Awesome:   :03. Awesome:

----------


## stelios30

Ενας απο τους κορυφαιους αθλητες στην χωρα μας αλλα και στο εξωτερικο ειναι φιλος μου και ειναι απο τους πραγματικα ανθρωπους με ηθος

----------


## Vson

γιατι δεν δειχνει πια τις φωτογραφιες;  :01. Sad:  ηθελα πολυ να δω τον mb

----------


## peris

> γιατι δεν δειχνει πια τις φωτογραφιες;  ηθελα πολυ να δω τον mb


 αν δεν τις εχεις δει ακομα my pics my story εκει θα δεις τον πανο(mb)

----------


## Vson

δεν υποτιθεται ηταν αλλες αυτες;

----------


## Fotis_Patra

οι φωτο που υπηρχαν εδω ηταν του Στελιου Κτιστακη.

----------


## peris

> οι φωτο που υπηρχαν εδω ηταν του Στελιου Κτιστακη.


  :03. Awesome:   :03. Awesome:

----------


## Vson

δεν προσέχω τελικα  :01. Razz:  
ειχα στο μυαλο μου κατι που ελεγε ο MB οτι κανει προπονηση και θα δημοσιευσει καποιες φωτογραφιες του κ απ οτι ελεγε ηταν σε καλη φορμα,εχω χασει γενικως επεισοδια ημουν off για αρκετο διαστημα

----------


## Muscleboss

θα προσπαθήσω να ξαναβάλω τις φώτος.

και vson θα βάλω κάποιες παλιότερες φωτογραφίες μου σύντομα. πλέον δεν ασχολούμαι ενεργά με το Bodybuilding για να έχω κάποιους στόχους και πρόοδο.

ΜΒ

----------


## kounelos

με το στελιο το κτιστακη εχουμε κανει μαζι αρκετες προπονησεις και μου χει δωσει χρησιμες συμβουλες οπως επισης και με το τζαγκαρακη το δημητρη.ειναι και οι δυο τεραστιοι

----------


## Levrone

3 χρονια ημουν στο γυμναστηριο του Στελιου. Θεος σε ολα του.  Να σε βοηθησει , να σε διδαξει, να μοιραστει μαζι σου γνωση που αυτος απεκτησε μεσα σε πολλα χρονια!

Διαθετει ενα πολυ καλο γυμναστηριο , ιδανικο γι αυτον που θελει να γυμαστει και οχι να χαβαλεδιασει..

Μου μαθε πολλα πραγματα σε πολυ λιγο χρονο. Και καλο κοπελι, οχι μπουρδες. σεμνος και κα8ολου ψωνισμενος. Οσο για τους τιτλους του, πρεπει να δειτε στο σπιτι του τα τροπαια και τα μεταλια που εχει. Απλα θα μεινετε.  

Εχει βγαλει πολλους αθλητες και αν δεν κανω λαθος καποιοι ειναι και μελη του φορουμ. 

υγ: τοσο καιρο εδω μεσα και ειδα τωρα αυτο το τοπικ.

----------


## psv

> Ti εννοείς;


lol κι εγω αυτο αναρωτιεμαι... :01. Smile: Και εχει κανει και edit σ'αυτο το μηνυμα... :08. Turtle: 

Καλα ο κυριος ειναι απιστευτος...Το ειχα δει και παλια αυτο το τοπικ,αλλα δεν σχολιασα.Τι να πει κανεις.Απο σωμα μιλαμε για το απιστευτο οποτε θα σταθω σ'αυτο που ειπε ο levrone για τη συμπεριφορα του.Αφου ειναι τοσο προσγειωμενος οσο λες,μπραβο του.Υπαρχουν σωματαραδες και σωματαραδες,αλλα οι περισσοτεροι απο οσους εχω δει ηταν λιγο πιο ψηλα απο τα συννεφα.Λιγακι μονο ετσι...

----------


## KATERINOULA

> Αν και μπορώ να γράψω αρκετά για αυτόν τον αθλητή, μου ζήτησε να μη το κάνω και απλά θα βάλω τις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες του. Τα σχόλια δικά σας.


*ΕΡΩΤΕΥΤΗΚΑ!!!!!!!!*

----------


## vAnY

ααααα ποσο σε καταλαβαινω Κατερινα..... :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Levrone

> *ΕΡΩΤΕΥΤΗΚΑ!!!!!!!!*


την αλλη φορα που θα ρθεις στην Κρητη παρε με ενα τηλεφωνο και εγω θα σε παω εκει που θες!!!

αλλα εσυ ερχεσαι και πετας 5 μερες σε ανοησιες!

----------


## korasanis

καλος αθλητης και κρητηκος.ειχε κανει guest posing στην πατρα  το 2003.

----------


## a.minidis

Αν και ξερω οτι δεν θελει να μιλησω,θατο τον παρακαμψω,καθοτι εκτος απο κουμπαρος μου και αδερφος,ειναι ουπευθυνος,για τεσσερα γενικα μια τριτη θεση,στο πανευροπαικο δυο πεμπτες στο παγκοσμιο,και ευχομαι,και μια καλη στο uneverse....σορρι γαι τη ποληλογια αλλα αισθανιμαι νατον ευχαριστησω δημοσια,για την απεραντη βοηθεια...ΚΑΙ υπομονη απεναντη μου!!!μαγαλοσ αθλητης  οπρωτος που καταταχτηκε στο hall of fame fitness nabba!!! και μεγαλη καρδια! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ioannis1

και εγω χρωσταω την αρχη μου στο στελιο τα πρωτα χρονια....ακομα και τωρα ακολουθω  πολλες απο τις μςθοδους του....ευχαριστω στελιο.... :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Ευχαρηστω ολους εσας που με στηριξατε και με στηριζετε ολα αυτα τα χρονια καθως και αυτους που δεν το εκαναν δειχνωντας την διαφορα μεταξυ των ανθρωπων.....

----------


## Polyneikos

Στέλιο καλως ήρθες στο φόρουμ μας,αληθεια πολύ ευχάριστη εκπληξη είναι αυτή να βρίσκεσαι εδω,οι τίτλοι σου και η πορεία σου είναι σε όλους μας γνωστα,χαρα μας να τα λέμε και από εδω. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

γειά σου ρε στέλιο καλώς ήρθες στην παρεα και θα τα πούμε κι απο κοντα ,πιστεύω θα είσαι στην αθήνα με τον τασούλη που πάλι θα είναι σε σούπερ κατάσταση :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Kαραρχην ολα τα μελη του forum (καλοβουλα-κακοβουλα) θεωρηστε και ωφειλω να σας αποκαλω "AΔΕΛΦΙΑ" μου! Ηλια θα ειμαι εκει και επι σκηνης....Ο Τασουλης θελει παραια εκει πανω λεει!

----------


## KATERINI 144

πιστεύω δεν έχουμε κακόβουλα μελη στο φόρουμ μας, εχουμε πολλά ''μούτρα'' αλλα κακόβουλους οχι.



welcome to  :bodybuilding.gr:   :02. Welcome:  ,  φοβερός  :03. Clap:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Αδελφε ξερω πολυ καλα τι λεω! Ειναι ο λογος υπαρξης μου εδω μεσα! Στη ζωη μου αυτους που με γκρεμησαν ποτε δεν πηγα να τους γκρεμησω......Πηγα να τους δειξω οτι ειμαι ΑΚΟΜΑ ορθιος!

----------


## KATERINI 144

δε γνωρίζω, αλλα αν πιστεύει κανενας πως σε γκρέμισε δεν εχει παρα να δει τις φωτογραφίες σου και θα πιστή για το αντίθετο.

εγω και ολα τα παιδια του φόρουμ θα θέλαμε ο λογος ύπαρξης σου εδω μέσα να ειναι η συμμετοχή σε μια μεγαλη παρέα που αγαπάει το ββ, γιαυτο είμαστε εδω παρόν και τρώμε κάποιες ώρες τη μέρα ώστε να λειτουργεί αυτό που λέγετε bodybuilding.gr  . 

υσ: ξέχασα να πω καλή επιτυχία στον αγώνα.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Kαραρχην ολα τα μελη του forum (καλοβουλα-κακοβουλα) θεωρηστε και ωφειλω να σας αποκαλω "AΔΕΛΦΙΑ" μου! Ηλια θα ειμαι εκει και επι σκηνης....Ο Τασουλης θελει παραια εκει πανω λεει!


 
να και μια είδηση αυτό ήταν ευχάριστο , σίγουρα δεν κάνει να είναι μόνος ο τασούλης , αντε να ανεβάσετε το επίπεδο στελιο ήδη γνωρίζουν τα παιδια και μέσω του φόρουμ οτι στηρίζεις την ναββα και εχεις κανει και σοβαρες διοργανώσεις στην κρήτη με επιτυχία εκτός την αγωνιστική σου πορεία και το ββ πλέον εχει ανάγκη απο αξιόλογα άτομα και παραγοντες . :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

συμφωνώ και με τον φωτη τουλάχιστον τα ενεργα μέλη είναι αξιόλογα άτομα με αξιοπρέπεια , τέλειοι δεν είμαστε και ούτε πρόκειτε να γίνουμε , απλα να μην είμαστε κακοπροαίρετοι , απλα αν υπήρξε και κατι μη αξιόλογο δεν κολάει εδω του έρχετε βαρύ το κλίμα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ioannis1

> Αδελφε ξερω πολυ καλα τι λεω! Ειναι ο λογος υπαρξης μου εδω μεσα! Στη ζωη μου αυτους που με γκρεμησαν ποτε δεν πηγα να τους γκρεμησω......Πηγα να τους δειξω οτι ειμαι ΑΚΟΜΑ ορθιος!


στελιο σε καλοσοριζω και εγω απο την καρδια μου στο φορουμ -ξερεις ποσο σε εκτιμω-και αν και δεν καταλαβαινω τι ακριβως θελεις να πεις ευχομαι να λυθουν οι οποιες παρεξηγησεις η κακιες υπαρχουν.η εμπειρια σου ειναι χρησιμη εδω μεσα και ευχομαι καθε επιτυχια στο φιλο μου τασσο.

----------


## korasanis

καλος ορισες Στελιο και απο μενα .αν και εγω πολυ νεος στο forum οπως εσυ, πιστευω οτι χριεαζομαστε δυο κρητηκοι,κατι σαν εκπροσωποι!!! :08. Toast:

----------


## a.minidis

> καλος ορισες Στελιο και απο μενα .αν και εγω πολυ νεος στο forum οπως εσυ, πιστευω οτι χριεαζομαστε δυο κρητηκοι,κατι σαν εκπροσωποι!!!


μην ξεχνας φιλε μου οτι ειμαι και γω κρητικος!!! :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## The Rock

Μπράβο στον κύριο ! Ωραίες φωτογραφίες ! Πολύ δυνατή "πρόσοψη" έχει ! Ωραίο ορθό κοιλιακό και ωραίοους Πρόσθιους οδοντοτούς ! 
ΝΑ ρωτήσω κα΄τι παιδιά ? Βλέπω όλοι τον γνωρίζετε προσωπικά,σας έχει προπονήσει ακι τα σχετικά,μια απορία,ποια είναι η ηλικία του ? 37-39 τον κάνω ... απλά απορώ γτ βλέπω πολλά επιτεύγματα και πορείες και τον βλέπω μικρό τον άνθρωπο .

----------


## ioannis1

ο στελιος απο μικρος ειναι στο αγωνιστικο ββ πρωταθλητης και στην ελλαδα και εξω.μεγαλη η προσφορα του στο ελληνικο ββ.

----------


## NASSER

Στελιο καλωσορισες στο φορουμ! Ειναι μεγαλη μας χαρα που εισαι στη παρεα γιατι και εσυ εχεις γραψει μια ιστορια στο αθλημα μας. Οσο για τα κακοβουλα και καλοβουλα προσωπα να ξερεις πως καποια στιγμη ολοι μπαινουν στη θεση που τους αρμοζει.
Φιλοσοφια μας ειναι να κοιταμε για το καλυτερο αυριο και οχι να αλληλοκατηγορουμαστε για τα λαθη του παρελθοντως.
καλωσορισες και συντομα θα τα πουμε ολοι μαζι σαν μια παρεα στην επομενη παρουσια  επι σκινης , του Τασου που ολοι νθελουμε να δουμε ακομα καλυτερο  :03. Thumb up:   :02. Welcome:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Θα ειμαι εδω για οποιον χρειαστει την βοηθεια  η την αποψη μου για οποιοδηποτε θεμα τον απασχολει!
Τον σεβασμο δεν περιμενα να τον βρω στην Ελλαδα καθοτι μισος Βελγος!
Ηλια δεν ειμαι κακοπροαιρετος ουτε προκατηλημενος , με ξερεις πολυ καλα σαν ανθρωπο....δυστηχως ο γραπτος λογος δεν προσδιδει μερικες φορες το υφος που θελουμε να μεταφερουμε.

----------


## ioannis1

ευχαριστουμε στελιο... :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Θα ειμαι εδω για οποιον χρειαστει την βοηθεια η την αποψη μου για οποιοδηποτε θεμα τον απασχολει!
> Τον σεβασμο δεν περιμενα να τον βρω στην Ελλαδα καθοτι μισος Βελγος!
> Ηλια δεν ειμαι κακοπροαιρετος ουτε προκατηλημενος , με ξερεις πολυ καλα σαν ανθρωπο....δυστηχως ο γραπτος λογος δεν προσδιδει μερικες φορες το υφος που θελουμε να μεταφερουμε.


 
στέλιο ο τελευταίος που θα ήθελε εξηγήσεις είμαι εγω , χάρηκα που θα τα λέμε κι απο δώ και ακόμη περισσότερο που θα είσαι αθήνα αγωνιστικός με τον τάσο , ο καιρός κοντεύει και θα τα πούμε απο κοντα.

και ξέρω οτι με τον γραπτό λόγο παρεξηγούνται η παρερμηνεύονται κάποια πράγματα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Μπράβο στον κύριο ! Ωραίες φωτογραφίες ! Πολύ δυνατή "πρόσοψη" έχει ! Ωραίο ορθό κοιλιακό και ωραίοους Πρόσθιους οδοντοτούς ! 
> ΝΑ ρωτήσω κα΄τι παιδιά ? Βλέπω όλοι τον γνωρίζετε προσωπικά,σας έχει προπονήσει ακι τα σχετικά,μια απορία,ποια είναι η ηλικία του ? 37-39 τον κάνω ... απλά απορώ γτ βλέπω πολλά επιτεύγματα και πορείες και τον βλέπω μικρό τον άνθρωπο .


 
το 97 στο παγκόσμιο που είχα πάρει μέρος ο στελιος ήταν στην κατηγορία εφήβων που σημαίνει είχε και προηγούμενες συμμετοχές σαν έφηβος και μετα είχε πάρει σερί αγώνες με μικρες παύσεις .
 άρα αν προσθέσεις απο τότε άλλα 12 χρόνια κάνεις μια πρόχειρη εκτίμηση για την ηλικία του
αλλα δεν μετράνε μόνο οι αγωνιστικές συμμετοχές ένας μπορεί να προσφέρει και μάλιστα περισσότερο και χωρίς την δική του συμμετοχή , αλλα με το να είναι κοντα στο άθλημα προσφέροντας τις γνώσεις του και προετοιμάζοντας αθλητες , ακόμη και διοργανώνοντας αγώνες .

μάλιστα ήταν δίπλα στην ναββα σε δύσκολους καιρούς που γινόταν πόλεμος εναντίον της και στήριζε πάντα , ενω πολλοι με την κατασταση που επικρατούσε νόμισαν ότι βρισκόταν στην λάθος πλευρα , ο στελιος όμως πίστεψε και στηριξε και ο ίδιος αλλα και με αθλητές του την ομοσπονδία . παρ όλες τις αντιξοότητες λόγω απόστασης και μάλιστα σε νησί όπως η κρήτη και μάλιστα πολλοι αθλητες τίμησαν την ομοσπονδία και μάλιστα με αξιώσεις 

όταν όλα είναι καλά όλοι τρέχουν και είναι δίπλα όταν όμως υπάρχει μια κρίση και αποδυνάμωση όπως είχε γίνει στην ναββα ο στελιος ήταν εκεί και μόνο αν κάποιος πιστεύει και είναι δυνατός το κάνει αυτό :03. Thumb up:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Για να λυθουν καποιες αποριες: Γεννηθηκα στη ΝΑΒΒΑ με πατερα τον μοναδικο ανθρωπο που  πιστεψε σε εμενα απο τα 18 μου τον ανθρωπο ΑΝΑΡΓΥΡΟ ΤΣΟΠΟΥΡΙΔΗ! 

Για να καταλαβετε ημουν μαθητης διχως εσοδα οταν με πλησιασε και μου ειπε:Mικρε θα σου πληρωνω τα εισητηρια απο ΚΡΗΤΗ για να αγωνιζεσε οποτε θελησεις.....βουρκωσα στο ακουσμα αυτων των λεξεων ηταν ο ΠΡΩΤΟΣ που με βοηθησε πραγματικα απο οικονομικης αποψης!

Καταφερα και κερδισα Γενικους τιτλους με αντιπαλους που ειχαν την ηλικια μου σε χρονια προπονησης χαρη σε αυτον τον ανθρωπο...

Στην Ελλαδα εφερα 13 Παγκοσμιους τιτλους αλλα τους χαριζω ολους με το χαμογελο τον αθλητων μου οταν κατακτουσαν μια πρωτη θεση σε ενα τοπικο πρωταθλημα....Αναργυρε τωρα καταλαβα πως εννοιωθες και εσυ τοτε !

----------


## The Rock

Συγχαρητήρια και πάλι αγαπητέ αλλά θεωρώ ότι ένας αριθμός ήταν αρκετός,δεν ήταν ανάγκη να μας λέτε ιστορία !  :01. Mr. Green:  Αστειεύομαι φυσικά !

Μπράβο και πάλι !  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

> θα ειμαι εκει και επι σκηνης....


αυτά είναι καλά νέα. :03. Thumb up:  άλλος ένας καλός λόγος να είμαστε εκεί.

Στέλιο καλωσόρισες.
Η παρουσία σου στο φόρουμ είναι σημαντική, και οι όποιες "παρατηρήσεις" σου (επειδή ξέρω οτι υπάρχουν) ευπρόσδεκτες.  :02. Welcome: 

ΜΒ

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Αδελφε ευχαρηστω για το βημα που μου δινεις να εκφρασω αποψη και να βοηθησω με την σειρα μου τον οπιονδηποτε μεσα απο αυτη την σελιδα.

Τωρα οσο για τον αγωνα  εχω να πω οτι θα βρισκομε στο 60% της φορμας μου καθως ο κυριως στοχος μου θα ειναι το Παγκοσμιο μετα απο  ενα μηνα.

----------


## KATERINOULA

> την αλλη φορα που θα ρθεις στην Κρητη παρε με ενα τηλεφωνο και εγω θα σε παω εκει που θες!!!
> 
> αλλα εσυ ερχεσαι και πετας 5 μερες σε ανοησιες!


*Oπως το ειπες....πεταξα 5 μερες.
δεν πειραζει..καθε εμποδιο για καλο!
καποια στιγμη θα ερθω παλι κρητη......*

----------


## tower nikolas

Στελιο καλωσορισες στο φορουμ!

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Να εισαι καλα αδελφε!

----------


## ioannis1

στελιο τωρα ειδα οτι θα κατεβεις και εσυ .ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια και ειδικα στο παγκοσμιο φιτνες να μας φερεις μια ακομη πρωτια. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Γιαννο  ο Τασουλης θελει να ακουμπαει λεει καπου πανω στην σκηνη.....εχει κουραστει το παιδι τοσα κιλα που σηκωνει! 

Του χαλαω χατιρι?

ΧΑΧΑΧΧΑ

----------


## ioannis1

δε παιζεσαι χαχαχαχα. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: θαμαστε εκει να σας θαυμασουμε.

----------


## Sourlas

Καλώς ήρθες Στέλιο. Σ'ευχαριστούμε για την συμμετοχή σου στο φόρουμ.Καλή τύχη προσεχώς  :01. Wink: 




> ....ακομα και τωρα ακολουθω  πολλες απο τις μςθοδους του....ε


Δηλαδή Γιάννη? Μπορούμε να πάρουμε μια ιδέα και μείς?

----------


## ioannis1

αρχηγου παροντος.......

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

GIA SOU ADELFE,
ESO ETOIMOS GIA TON TITLO OSO GIA TON TASO ANTE VOITHA,ENA MEGALO EYXARISTO KAI EPONTE KAI ALLA KALI SINEXIA TA LEME.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Oι τιτλοι πλεον δεν εχουν σημασια για εμας Διονυση!!!
Οι αγωνες πλεον εχουν την μορφη γιορτης που μας καλουν για να τις τιμησουμε....

----------


## a.minidis

> Oι τιτλοι πλεον δεν εχουν σημασια για εμας Διονυση!!!
> Οι αγωνες πλεον εχουν την μορφη γιορτης που μας καλουν για να τις τιμησουμε....


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:  ετσι ειναι αδερφε...!!!

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

> Oι τιτλοι πλεον δεν εχουν σημασια για εμας Διονυση!!!
> Οι αγωνες πλεον εχουν την μορφη γιορτης που μας καλουν για να τις τιμησουμε....


 TELOS EGRAPSES

----------


## kostas82

Πρότυπο αντρικού fitness!!Respect!! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Αδελφε σε ευχαρηστω για τον χαρακτηρισμο αλλα επετρεψε μου να σε παραπεμψω να δεις ΤΟ πραγματικο προτυπο FRANCO CARLOTTO....
Φαντασου πως βαση του σωματοτυπου που εχει αυτο το "αγαλμα" διαχωριστηκαν οι κατηγοριες FITNESS παγκοσμιος!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kostas82

> Αδελφε σε ευχαρηστω για τον χαρακτηρισμο αλλα επετρεψε μου να σε παραπεμψω να δεις ΤΟ πραγματικο προτυπο FRANCO CARLOTTO....
> Φαντασου πως βαση του σωματοτυπου που εχει αυτο το "αγαλμα" διαχωριστηκαν οι κατηγοριες FITNESS παγκοσμιος!!!!!!!!!!


Καταρχήν να πω ότι δυστυχώς δεν σε γνώριζα και ζητώ συγνώμη γι αυτο..
Βλέποντας τις φωτογραφίες σου εδώ κ ψάχνοντας κι αλλού για περαιτέρω πληροφορίες κατέληξα σε αυτό που έγραψα.
Ειναι προς τιμήν σου που αναγνωρίζεις άλλους αθλητές,εγώ σαν τρίτος όμως θα επικροτήσω την δική σου προσπάθεια που θεωρώ  ότι δεν έχει να ζηλέψει κάτι από ξένους αθλητές fitness.Μπράβο σου γι άλλη μια φορά  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Το οτι ανηκω στους VIP  του κοσμου (WORLD HALL OF FAME)στο αγωνιστηκο FITNESS πιστοποιει τα λεγομενα σου κατα ενα βαθμο.

Τα προτυπα ομως τα βρηκα δεν τα δημιουργησα με την παρουσια μου!

Σε ευχαρηστω παντως.......

----------


## Levrone

μακαρι οσοι κανουν βαρη , ειτε θελουν να το πανε το πραγμα αγωνιστικα ειτε οχι, να "επεφταν πανω " σε ενα Στελιο Κτιστακη.

εγω ειμαι τυχερος που τον γνωρισα, και παντα θα τον ευγνωμονω που 2,5 χρονια εκει εμαθα απειρα πραγματα διπλα του, και ας μην ημουν καταλληλος για να κατεβω σε ενα αγωνα.

Να σαι καλα ρε Στελιο!

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Προσπαθω να σε θυμηθω και πως σου εκανα τοση ζημια αδελφε αλλα........χαχαχαχα

----------


## Levrone

> Προσπαθω να σε θυμηθω και πως σου εκανα τοση ζημια αδελφε αλλα........χαχαχαχα


Κωστας, ο γιατρος, ερχομουν και με τον αδερφο μου. 
τωρα?

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Τωρα εξηγουντε ολα!!!!  Που εισαι ΑΔΕΛΦΕΕ?

----------


## Levrone

> Τωρα εξηγουντε ολα!!!!  Που εισαι ΑΔΕΛΦΕΕ?


Ολα καλα ρε Στελαρα! ετσι οπως με αφησες ειμαι, εχω μπλεξει με αυτη την ιατρικη και θελει λεει να την παντρευτω!

αλλα εγω κραταω ακομα!!!! χαχαχαχα

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

DOC μην μασας ! Εδω εβγαλες ολοκληρη γραμμωση.......Θα χρειαστω το 2010 στον αγωνα που θα διοργανωσω την βοηθεια σου doc! 
Eισαι μεσα?

----------


## Levrone

Στελιο εννοειται, θα βοηθησω οπως μπορω!

και μην πεις παραεξω ποιος 8α ειναι ο Guest, γιατι αν η αμφισβητηση ειναι οπως το 2006 που ηρ8ε ο Baddel -για τον αν θα ερθει ο Baddel- θα στενοχωρηθει πολυς κοσμος μετα!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## thegravijia

> μακαρι οσοι κανουν βαρη , ειτε θελουν να το πανε το πραγμα αγωνιστικα ειτε οχι, να "επεφταν πανω " σε ενα Στελιο Κτιστακη.
> 
> εγω ειμαι τυχερος που τον γνωρισα, και παντα θα τον ευγνωμονω που 2,5 χρονια εκει εμαθα απειρα πραγματα διπλα του, και ας μην ημουν καταλληλος για να κατεβω σε ενα αγωνα.
> 
> Να σαι καλα ρε Στελιο!


για πες τιποτα και σε μας... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Στελιο εννοειται, θα βοηθησω οπως μπορω!
> 
> και μην πεις παραεξω ποιος 8α ειναι ο Guest, γιατι αν η αμφισβητηση ειναι οπως το 2006 που ηρ8ε ο Baddel -για τον αν θα ερθει ο Baddel- θα στενοχωρηθει πολυς κοσμος μετα!!!


ΝΤΙΝΑΡΑ εκλεισες σαν ο γιατρος του αγωνα!
Τοτε ηταν ενας απο το OLYMPIA του χρονου θα ειναι μια καλη παρεα  OLYMPIA.........

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

πολυ καλος αθλητης!τον ειχα δει πρωτη φορα στην Πατρα που ειχε κανει guest :01. Smile:

----------


## ioannis1

στελιο καλη επιτυχια  αδελφε..... :03. Clap:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> στελιο καλη επιτυχια  αδελφε.....


Γιαννο θα ειμαι και εγω στο παρτι! χαχαχα

----------


## KATERINOULA

Θα ήθελα να αναφέρω μια εικόνα που είδα πάνω στην σκηνή κατα την διεξαγωγή του αγώνα η οποία μου χαράχτηκε έντονα στο μυαλό. Κτιστάκης και Μηνίδης αγκαλιάστηκαν και φιλήθηκαν όσο οι υπολοιποι ηταν στο relax. Ηταν μια πολυ όμορφη εικόνα τουλαχιστον που μου έμεινε σαν πρώτη μου εμπειρία σε αγώνες..(ως θεατής φυσικα εννοώ...ΜΗΝ ΓΕΛΑΤΕ!!!). 
Συνήθως βλέπεις αντιπαλότητα και ζήλεια! Εκείνοι στο τέλος πόζαραν αγκαλιά! Μπράβο τους απο μένα!
Δεν τα ξέρω τα παιδιά αλλα έδειξαν οτι εχουν προσωπικότητα και χαρακτηρα!
Τέλος!
Πάντα επιτυχίες!!!!  :08. Turtle:

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

Ετσι ειναι οι μεγαλοι αθλητες :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Levrone

αν γνωριζατε προσωπικα το Στελιο τον Κτιστακη δε θα σας προκαλουσε καμια απορια.

----------


## KATERINOULA

> αν γνωριζατε προσωπικα το Στελιο τον Κτιστακη δε θα σας προκαλουσε καμια απορια.


*ε να τον γνωρίσουμε τοτε!*  :01. Razz:

----------


## anjelica

:02. Welcome:

----------


## Polyneikos

Βεβαιως και θα μπουν πολλες φωτογραφίες του Στελιου σε αυτό το τόπικ γιατί πραγματικα η πορεία του είναι αξιομνημόνευτη,μπορεί ο Στελιος να ποσταρει από το πλούσιο -σίγουρα- φωτογραφικό του υλικο,εχω και εγω καποιες τις οποιες θα βάλω !! :03. Thumb up: 
υ.γ. Μεχρι το βραδυ θα έχει μπει και το ατομικό του ποζάρισμα,αξιζει να το απολαύσετε !! :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Στελιος Κτιστακης,Πανελληνιο Κυπελλο Nabba,17.10.2009*
Ληψη-Upload by me .




*Aπό τα καλυτερα ποζαρισματα,καταπληκτικη μουσικη,φοβερός αθλητης,περιμενετε να τον δείτε στο Παγκόσμιο !!*

----------


## Levrone

ετσι ετσι ετσι!!!

----------


## ovelix

πολυ καλος  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## spirospros

Κ με το 50% των δυνατοτήτων σου στέλιο ησουν καταπληκτικός ειδικά η αρμωνια των κινήσεων σου στο τελευταίο show ...

----------


## Levrone

δεν εχεις δει τιποτα..σε δικαιολογω..αυτο που ειδες ηταν καπου στο  10%!

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Παιδια σας ευχαρηστω ολους για τα καλα σας λογια.....
Δυστηχως 2 μερες τωρα ειμαι στο κρεβατι απο σοβαρο τραυματισμο στην σπονδυλικη στηλη και κανω το καλυτερο ωστε να αναρωσω πριν το Παγκοσμιο!
Μολις επιστρεψω θα απαντησω σε ολα τα ερωτηματα σας και θα ασκησω την ΑΥΣΤΗΡΟΤΕΡΗ - ΑΝΤΙΚΗΜΕΝΙΚΗ κριτικη σε εμενα σαν παρουσια αλλα και γγια το ιδιο το show ! 
Ειμαι οριακα στο να προλαβω........

Με εκτιμηση.

----------


## Muscleboss

Έγινε Στέλιο. Καλή ανάρρωση και καλή επτυχία! Τα υπόλοιπα μετά την επιστροφή σου!  :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## savage

Περστικα!!! Ελπιζω να μην ειναι σοβαρο.Ευχομαι να προλαβεις το στοχο σου!!!

----------


## NASSER

> Παιδια σας ευχαρηστω ολους για τα καλα σας λογια.....
> Δυστηχως 2 μερες τωρα ειμαι στο κρεβατι απο σοβαρο τραυματισμο στην σπονδυλικη στηλη και κανω το καλυτερο ωστε να αναρωσω πριν το Παγκοσμιο!
> Μολις επιστρεψω θα απαντησω σε ολα τα ερωτηματα σας και θα ασκησω την ΑΥΣΤΗΡΟΤΕΡΗ - ΑΝΤΙΚΗΜΕΝΙΚΗ κριτικη σε εμενα σαν παρουσια αλλα και γγια το ιδιο το show ! 
> Ειμαι οριακα στο να προλαβω........
> 
> Με εκτιμηση.


Περαστικα σου Στελιο. Προτρεχει η υγεια σου και ολα τα αλλα γινονται.

----------


## tower nikolas

Περαστικα σου Στελιο.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

στέλιο εύχομε να το ξεπεράσεις γρήγορα όχι μόνο για το παγκόσμιο αλλα και γενικότερα γιατι η μέση είναι ενα σοβαρό θέμα , όσο για το παγκόσμιο αφού τα ξέρεις τα γράμματα όταν είσαι καλά είναι δεδομένο ότι θα πιάσεις φόρμα που θα σταθείς με αξιώσεις σε αυτό το επίπεδο , δεν είναι άλλωστε η πρώτη φορά :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Στελιο περαστικα σου,σιδερενιος .

----------


## Levrone

δε μασαει μια ο Στελιος! ολα καλα θα πανε!

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Λιγα λογια για εμενα στο Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα 2009:

Hμουν στο 60% οπως ειχα προαναφερει και ολα εξελιχθηκαν βαση προγραμματισμου.Τωρα θα μου πειτε γιατι οχι κοντα στο 100%?
Ενας αθλητης μπορει να φτασει στην κορυφαια του φορμα ΜΙΑ φορα το χρονο.Δεν υπηρχε λογος να τα δωσω ολα σε αγωνα εκτος πλανων. Περασα ομορφα, το διασκεδασα και εβγαλα καποια συμπερασματα απο νεες μεθοδους που δοκιμασα.

Λιγα λογια για τον αγωνα:

Aυτο που ειδαμε δεν μπορει να ονομαστει ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟ ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑ.
Ηταν καθαρα ενα επιτυχημενο SHOW ! Απετυχε απο αριθμο αθλητων Πετυχε σε ΟΛΑ τα αλλα! 
Με λυπησε αφανταστα το γεγονος μετα το περασμα καποιων αθλητων στα αποδυτηρια η αποφαση τους να μην συμμετασχουν τελικα στο show! Mε τον Τασο τους βλεπαμε στο τελος του κοσμου πανω απο την σκηνη να το εχουν μετανοιωσει.....Κριμα τον κοπο τους να ερθουν μεχρι εκει και να κανουν πισω.

Καπου διαβασα τον χλευασμο για ενα παιδι που βγηκε δευτερο (αναμεσα σε 2 αθλητες) και το πανηγυρηζε! Δεν ηταν δευτερο ειχε κερδισει ολους εκεινους στο τερμα βαθος!!!!!!

----------


## ioannis1

σωστο αυτο στελιο για τον αθλητη.αν θελουν να κρινουν οπως λεω  εγω on  the stage.περαστικα ρε στελιο στενοχωρηθηκα.ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα. :02. Welcome:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> σωστο αυτο στελιο για τον αθλητη.αν θελουν να κρινουν οπως λεω  εγω on  the stage.περαστικα ρε στελιο στενοχωρηθηκα.ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα.


Γιαννο νικητης εισαι απο την ωρα που πατας πανω στη σκηνη και εσυ το ξερεις πολυ καλα!

Και εγω βγηκα πρωτος σε 2 κατηγοριες που επεζα ΜΟΝΟΣ μου! 

Οταν τελειωσε ο αγωνας τους πλησιασα και τους ειπα: Σημερα χασατε μια μεγαλη ευκαιρια να με κερδισετε! 

Απαντηση: Δεν θα ξαναγινει. 

 Ευχομαι να το εννοουσαν γιατι και αυτοι κανουν τον αγωνα τους αλλα αυτοπροσβαλονται καθως δεν εχουν την ψυχικη στοφα!

Οσο για εμενα τωρα εχω την μεγαλυτερη προκληση της αθλητικης μου πορειας: Na παιξω σε ενα ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΟ τραυματιας! Ευχομαι να μην μεινω απο ψυχηκα αποθεματα και να κερδισω οχι τον αγωνα αλλα τον ιδιο μου τον εαυτο!!

----------


## ioannis1

στελιο επειδη σε ξερω θα το καταφερεις. :02. Welcome:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Αυτο ειναι που λεω Γιαννο μεσα μου συνεχεια: Πρεπει να τα καταφερεις για αυτους που ΠΙΣΤΕΥΟΥΝ σε εσενα Στελιο...

Σε ευχαρηστω αδελφε.

----------


## Muscleboss

> Καπου διαβασα τον χλευασμο για ενα παιδι που βγηκε δευτερο (αναμεσα σε 2 αθλητες) και το πανηγυρηζε! Δεν ηταν δευτερο ειχε κερδισει ολους εκεινους στο τερμα βαθος!!!!!!


Αμήν... τα πες όλα ...


ΜΒ

----------


## KATERINOULA

Περαστικά Στέλιο.Το πάν είναι η υγεία και μετά όλα τα άλλα. Κοίτα να αναρώσεις σύντομα!
Όσο για το παλικάρι ...εγώ είχα κάνει αυτό το σχόλιο.Έχεις δίκιο απο την άποψη σου. 
Ίσως δεν το έθεσα σωστά ...αλλά ήταν περίεργος ο τρόπος που το είπε και μου φάνηκε αστείος γι'αυτό και το ανέφερα.Τέλος πάρ'το όπως θές...πες με κακιά....βλαμένη......αλλά δεν υπάρχει μέτρο συγκρισης αναμεσά σας ακόμα και όταν κατέβαινες μόνος σε κατηγορία. Ο άλλος μάσαγε τσίχλα σαν κατσίκα και εσύ έδειξες την κλάση σου ακόμα και με τον χαβαλέ πάνω στην σκηνή.
Και πάλι περαστικά... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

δεν υπάρχει παρεξήγηση όταν είναι λόγια απο κάποιον που δεν είναι γνώστης και δεν ξέρει , όταν σχολιασει ήταν δεύτερος στους 2  απλα είναι ειληκρηνής παρ όλη την άγνοια του 
εμείς γι αυτό γραφουμε στο φόρουμ να εξηγήσουμε κάποια που δεν καταλαβαίνουν οι μη γνώστες .

θα πώ κατι που το είπε ο στέλιος τωρα και το εχω πεί και αναλύσει σε άλλα τόπικ ότι είτε μόνος είναι κάποιος στην σκηνή είτε με 10 ατομα αυτό δεν αφαιρεί ουτε προσθέτει στην αξία του σαν αθλητη , ο τασος ήταν μόνος τι σημαίνει δεν ήταν καλός , η ο στελιος και 10 να ήταν πάλι αυτός θα ήταν και όποιος νομίζει οτι είναι καλύτερος ας ανέβαινε στην σκηνή να συναγωνιστει γιατι εξω απ τον χορό πολλα τραγούδια λένε.

και όπως είπε ο στελιος ήταν άτομα που ενω θα έπρεπε να ήταν στην σκηνή ήταν απλά θεατές για μενα ο αθλητης πρέπει να ξέρει να αγωνίζετε και όχι μόνο να βγαίνει πρώτος , αυτό δείχνει δεν εχει αθλητική παιδεία , εμείς που εχουμε εμπειρία στο αθλημα δεν γραφουμε να κανουμε τους ξύπνιους η να επιβάλουμε την γνώμη μας απλα να βοηθήσουμε σε ενα τρόπο σκέψης που θα δεί άυτός που θέλει να ασχοληθεί και μια διαφορετική άποψη με επιχειρήματα και μπορεί να κρίνει και να αποφασίσει .

ο στέλιος όπως είπε κυριολεκτικα έχει να αντιμετωπίσει τον εαυτό του δηλαδή να ξεπεράσει κάποια προβλήματα και να πετύχει το καλύτερο δυνατό και αυτό θα το χαρεί πραγματικα γιατι δεν θα έχει απωθημένα ότι δεν τα εδωσε όλα και απο κεί και πέρα οι κριτες κρίνουν και αποφασίζουν ούτε φταίει κάποιος αθλητης αν κερδίσει η χασει απο κάποιον άλλο η απόφαση δεν είναι δική του .

γι αυτό και οι αθλητες δεν έχουν να μοιρασουν κατι μεταξύ τους , ο καθενας προσπαθεί για το καλύτερο και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν κλέβει ο ενας τους μύς του άλλου .

καλή επιτυχία στέλιο εύχομαι το καλύτερο δυνατό

----------


## -beba-

Περαστικά και από μένα. Εύχομαι το καλύτερο για την υγεία σου και να πετύχεις τους στόχους σου!

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Περαστικά Στέλιο.Το πάν είναι η υγεία και μετά όλα τα άλλα. Κοίτα να αναρώσεις σύντομα!
> Όσο για το παλικάρι ...εγώ είχα κάνει αυτό το σχόλιο.Έχεις δίκιο απο την άποψη σου. 
> Ίσως δεν το έθεσα σωστά ...αλλά ήταν περίεργος ο τρόπος που το είπε και μου φάνηκε αστείος γι'αυτό και το ανέφερα.Τέλος πάρ'το όπως θές...πες με κακιά....βλαμένη......αλλά δεν υπάρχει μέτρο συγκρισης αναμεσά σας ακόμα και όταν κατέβαινες μόνος σε κατηγορία. Ο άλλος μάσαγε τσίχλα σαν κατσίκα και εσύ έδειξες την κλάση σου ακόμα και με τον χαβαλέ πάνω στην σκηνή.
> Και πάλι περαστικά...


Κατερινιο δεν ηταν επι προσωπικου η απαντηση στο σχολιο που ειχες κανει, δεν θυμωμουν καν  οτι το ειχες κανει εσυ!

Επι προσωπικου ηταν η μη συμμετοχη καποιον που δεν αγωνιστηκαν για να μην χασουν!!!!

Εσενα Κατερινιο στα εχω μαζεμενα για αλλο θεμα......

----------


## J.P.

Καλή ανάρρωση σου εύχομαι!!

----------


## KATERINOULA

> Κατερινιο δεν ηταν επι προσωπικου η απαντηση στο σχολιο που ειχες κανει, δεν θυμωμουν καν  οτι το ειχες κανει εσυ!
> 
> Επι προσωπικου ηταν η μη συμμετοχη καποιον που δεν αγωνιστηκαν για να μην χασουν!!!!
> 
> Εσενα Κατερινιο στα εχω μαζεμενα για αλλο θεμα......


*
Τι έκανα πάλι το κακόμοιρο;
Αν θες στείλε pm*

----------


## Levrone

> Αν θες στείλε pm[/B][/FONT][/SIZE][/COLOR]


ναα τα  σαλατααα!!!   :08. Turtle:

----------


## KATERINOULA

> ναα τα  σαλατααα!!!


*Εσύ αμέσως να πεταχτείς!!!
χαχαχα μου φαίνεται με έχετε παρεξηγήσει μερικοί εδώ πέρα.
Είμαι μια φτωχή, πλήν τίμια cowgirl!*

----------


## Polyneikos

Εκανα μια αναζήτηση για τους τίτλους του Στελιου σε Παγκόσμιο Επίπεδο και ομολογώ ότι είναι εντυπωσιακοι..Στελιο αν και είσαι μετριοφρονων θα ήθελα να τους αναφερω και σε παρακαλω διορθωσε με αν υπαρχει καποιο λαθος ή έλλειψη....

*2003* 
Universe
Athletic 1st

*2003*
Παγκόσμιο Μοσχα 
SuperBody 1st

*2005*
Παγκόσμιο Γερμανία
Superbody 1st & Overall Winner

*2006* 
Παγκόσμιο Χρυσούπολη
Performance 2nd &
Pairs Athletic 1st

*2007*
Universe
Superbody over 30 3rd


*2008*
Παγκόσμιο Γερμανία
Extreme Body over 30 1st place &
Overall Winner Extreme Body.


Στέλιο,πρεπει να συμπληρωσεις το παζλ φέτος !! Δεν νομίζεις;;

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Aδελφε τι μου θυμησες τωρα!  Το περιεργο ειναι οτι λειπουν 3-4 Παγκοσμια απο οσα προανεφερες αλλα ειλικρηνα δεν θυμαμε ποια! χαχα 

Θα το ψαξω και εγω καποια στιγμη...δεν μπορει καπου θα ειναι κρυμμενα!!!!

Το 1997 Παγκοσμιο BODYBUILDING 3ος ΑΘΗΝΑ

Το 2003 Γενικο Mr INTERNATIONAL (ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΟ ΚΥΠΕΛΛΟ) Θεσσαλονικη.

Το 2005 στο Erfurt ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΑ ο αγωνας ηταν και Mr Europe αρα εκει υπαρχουν αλλοι 2 τιτλοι (κατηγοριας - γενικο)

Το 2006 επαιξα UNIVERSE στην ΑΥΣΤΡΙΑ 2oς Super Body και 2ος στα ζευγαρια.

To οτι ειμαι στο ΗΑLL OF FAME της WFF ηθικα δικαιωνει τους κοπους ολων αυτων των ετων περαν των οικονομικων αποδοχων!

Τωρα οτι αλλο μου διαφευγει συγχωρεστε με λογο αδυναμης μνημης!  Γεραματα βλεπετε....

----------


## Bulky

Συγχαρητηρια σε εναν αθλητη με τόσες διακρίσεις,διαβασα ότι παιζεις και αυτη την εβδομαδα στο Παγκόσμιο,να γυρίσεις νικητης σου εύχομαι !

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

Πολλα μπραβο στον Στελιο για τις διακρισεις του!

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Το αντιμετωπίζεις με χιούμορ  αυτό είναι ένα πολύ καλό φάρμακο… αν και ο πόνος πρέπει να είναι αρκετός.


Μολις επεστρεψα απο νοσοκομειο και φτιαχνω βαλιτσες!!!!

Με το ΟΚ του προσωπικου γιατρου αυριο πεταω για Γερμανια!!!

Θα τα πουμε μετα το τελος του αγωνα.....

----------


## Polyneikos

Στελιο καλή επιτυχία.Οι ευχες όλου του  :bodybuilding.gr:  είναι μαζι σου !

----------


## NASSER

Καλη επιτυχια Στελιο!

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Στελιο καλή επιτυχία.Οι ευχες όλου του  είναι μαζι σου !


Αδελφε εαν εχω την αδεια σας στην φωτογραφηση που εχω μετα τον αγωνα θα σας κανω ενα δωρο με το λογοτυπο του site σαν το ελαχιστο ευχαρηστω για την στηρηξη που μου παρηχατε τοσο καιρο,,,,,

----------


## Polyneikos

Στελιο εννοείται ότι μια τετοια κίνηση θα μας ευχαριστουσε ιδιαιτερα,
ευχαριστουμε για την κινηση σου σου !!
υ.γ. Οι φωτογραφίες σου που εχω στο αρχείο μου περιμενουν γιατί μου είπες ότι θες να βαλεις εσυ πρωτα με την δικια σου χρονολογικη σειρα...

----------


## Μαρία

Καλή επιτυχία και μακαρι να πανε ολα καλά γιατι εισαι αθλητης επιπεδου και το δειχνεις με την συμμετοχη σου παρ΄οτι ολοι γνωρίζουμε τον τραυματισμό σου!!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Καλή επιτυχία και μακαρι να πανε ολα καλά γιατι εισαι αθλητης επιπεδου και το δειχνεις με την συμμετοχη σου παρ΄οτι ολοι γνωρίζουμε τον τραυματισμό σου!!!!


Σε ευχαρηστω Μαρακι!

----------


## Machiavelli

Καλή επιτυχία, ολόψυχα!

----------


## Levrone

καλη επιτυχια ρε Στελιο!

ολους 8α τους πη...ουμε λεμεεε!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ovelix

καλη επιτυχια φιλε και περαστικα

----------


## kostas82

Καλή επιτυχία Στέλιο!Σκισ'τους! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ioannis1

καλη επιτυχια και απο μενα στελιο.να πανε ολα καλα. :02. Welcome:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Παιδια σας ευχαρηστω ολους για τις ευχες και την βοηθεια!!!!

Νοιωθω απιστευτα δυνατος μετα απο οσα περασα και δικαιωμενος που συνεχησα!

----------


## KATERINOULA

*ΣΠΑΝΙΟ ΥΛΙΚΟ...!!!*  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Πολυ ωραίες φωτογραφίες και πρωτοτυπες,ευχαριστουμε εσενα και τον Στελιο !! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Θα ανταποδωσω και εγω με μια σπανια φωτογραφία του Στελιου,πρέπει να είναι όταν ακομα επαιζε  junior,ε Στέλιο;Κανω λαθος;

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Θα με τρελανετε εσεις αποψε!!

Με κανετε να αναπωλω τα περασμενα και το χειροτερο να βλεπω ποσο εχω γερασει.......

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Θα ανταποδωσω και εγω με μια σπανια φωτογραφία του Στελιου,πρέπει να είναι όταν ακομα επαιζε  junior,ε Στέλιο;Κανω λαθος;


Εχεις δικιο αδελφε.......junior!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολύ ωραίες φωτο και οι καλιτεχνικές , πολύ καλή δουλεια 
αλλα και αυτή απο το παρελθόν ξυπνα αναμνήσεις δεν ξέρω πια χρονια είναι αλλα θυμάμε τον στέλιο ατο παγκόσμιο του 97 στην αθήνα που έπαιξε στα τζούνιορ και είχε καταπληκτική φόρμα :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## KATERINOULA

*KATERINOULA = PAPARAZZI
χαχαχα ε Στέλιο;*  :08. Turtle:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> πολύ ωραίες φωτο και οι καλιτεχνικές , πολύ καλή δουλεια 
> αλλα και αυτή απο το παρελθόν ξυπνα αναμνήσεις δεν ξέρω πια χρονια είναι αλλα θυμάμε τον στέλιο ατο παγκόσμιο του 97 στην αθήνα που έπαιξε στα τζούνιορ και είχε καταπληκτική φόρμα


Πρεπει να ηταν 1994-95 Λιακο η αγωνιστικη......Λιακο πως περνουν τα χρονια αδελφε?

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> *KATERINOULA = PAPARAZZI
> χαχαχα ε Στέλιο;*


Κατερηνιο κανονησε να με φας σαν την Laidy D!  ΧΑΧΑΧΑ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Πρεπει να ηταν 1994-95 Λιακο η αγωνιστικη......Λιακο πως περνουν τα χρονια αδελφε?


 
άσε στέλιο σαν χθες θυμάμε την τελευταία φορα που ήσουν τζούνιορ στην αθήνα στο παγκόσμιο πού είμασταν ον στειτζ ,δεν καταλαβα πότε πέρασαν 12 χρόνια , αλλα για τα δικά μου δεδομένα ακόμη πιπίνη είσαι χαχαχα!!

 αλλα το θεμα δεν είναι τα χρόνια αλλα τα βιώματα που κουβαλάει ο καθενας και το φορτίο του , αυτα είναι που σε βαραίνουν .

αλλα ωραία ήταν μόνο να μην φτασουμε να λέμε καθε πέρυσι και καλύτερα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

αν έχεις βάλε και απο το παγκόσμιο φωτο του 97 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> άσε στέλιο σαν χθες θυμάμε την τελευταία φορα που ήσουν τζούνιορ στην αθήνα στο παγκόσμιο πού είμασταν ον στειτζ ,δεν καταλαβα πότε πέρασαν 12 χρόνια , αλλα για τα δικά μου δεδομένα ακόμη πιπίνη είσαι χαχαχα!!
> 
>  αλλα το θεμα δεν είναι τα χρόνια αλλα τα βιώματα που κουβαλάει ο καθενας και το φορτίο του , αυτα είναι που σε βαραίνουν .
> 
> αλλα ωραία ήταν μόνο να μην φτασουμε να λέμε καθε πέρυσι και καλύτερα 
> 
> αν έχεις βάλε και απο το παγκόσμιο φωτο του 97


Δεν αντεχω ρε Λιακο να κοιταζω πισω.......ΠΟΝΑΕΙ

Μας θυμαμε Βελλιδιο-Σερρες-Αθηνα μαζι και....αστα αδελφε!

----------


## jemstone

Πολύ ωραίες Φώτο ευχαριστούμε Κατερινούλα … μπράβο Στέλιο..

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

> *ΣΠΑΝΙΟ ΥΛΙΚΟ...!!!*


 Στελιο φοβερες οι φωτογραφιες :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Πολύ ωραίες Φώτο ευχαριστούμε Κατερινούλα … μπράβο Στέλιο..


Σε ευχαρηστω!

Τι παπαρατσι ειναι αυτη η φιλεναδα σου!!!!!!!!!!!!!

mrkommatias χαιρομε που σου αρεσαν....

----------


## Muscleboss

Πολύ ωραίες φωοτγραφίες Στέλιο, όχι μόνο λόγω ενός ωραίου και γραμμωμένου σώματος, ή ενός καλού φωτογράφου, αλλά λόγω concept το οποίο είναι πρωτοποριακό και κατά την άποψή μου πολύ ενδιαφέρον.  :03. Clap: 
Μακάρι να δούμε κ από άλλους αθλητές παρόμοιες φώτος  που να ξεφεγουν απο τις συνηθισμένες πόζες και στούντιο. 

ΜΒ

----------


## Levrone

Kτιστακης Θεος!

----------


## Machiavelli

> 


Εκπληκτικός.

----------


## GZ84

Όντως καταπληκτικές οι φωτογραφίες σου Στέλιο! Και σίγουρα όχι συνηθισμένες! Ελλάδα τραβήχτηκαν? Ο φωτογράφος Έλληνας? Και μια σημείωση = πολύ ωραίο τατουάζ!

Δεν παρακολουθώ ιδιαίτερα το φόρουμ, άρα να ρωτήσω... με τους αγώνες πως τα πήγες? Δεν έγιναν ακόμη?

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Όντως καταπληκτικές οι φωτογραφίες σου Στέλιο! Και σίγουρα όχι συνηθισμένες! Ελλάδα τραβήχτηκαν? Ο φωτογράφος Έλληνας? Και μια σημείωση = πολύ ωραίο τατουάζ!
> 
> Δεν παρακολουθώ ιδιαίτερα το φόρουμ, άρα να ρωτήσω... με τους αγώνες πως τα πήγες? Δεν έγιναν ακόμη?


Σε ευχαρηστω αδελφε. Χαιρομε που το προγραμμα σου σε επιασε ΣΥΝΕΧΗΣΕ!

Στους αγωνες καταφερα να ξεπερασω τον εαυτο μου με μια 4η θεση.

Το tattoo ειναι ενθυμιο απο τα Ιμια οταν ημουν φανταρος και το εχει η ομαδα που ειμασταν αποστολη εκεινη την εποχη...

Περιμενω νεα σου!

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Kτιστακης Θεος!


Κωστα μην ξεχασεις να μου αναψεις κερακι! χαχαχαχα

----------


## ioannis1

καταπληκτικες φωτο....επαθα αν και εχω δει πολλες φωτος του στελιου..respect.... :03. Clap:

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

Πολυ ωραιος φιλε Στελιο, δεν χρειαζεται να πω πολλα σχετικα με το σωμα σου, γιατι απο οτι βλεπω εισαι παλιος και εμπειρος στο αθλημα (δεν σε γνωριζω προσωπικα) και φανταζομαι με πολλες γνωσεις.
Απλα ηθελα να πω συγχαρητηρια για την μεχρι τωρα σταδιοδρομια σου, για το κουραγιο σου και την ειλικρινια σου και για την δυναμικη θεση που παιρνεις στα ζητηματα που συζητιουνται εδω μεσα...

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Πολυ ωραιος φιλε Στελιο, δεν χρειαζεται να πω πολλα σχετικα με το σωμα σου, γιατι απο οτι βλεπω εισαι παλιος και εμπειρος στο αθλημα (δεν σε γνωριζω προσωπικα) και φανταζομαι με πολλες γνωσεις.
> Απλα ηθελα να πω συγχαρητηρια για την μεχρι τωρα σταδιοδρομια σου, για το κουραγιο σου και την ειλικρινια σου και για την δυναμικη θεση που παιρνεις στα ζητηματα που συζητιουνται εδω μεσα...


Αντωνη σε ευχαρηστω.

Το να ειμαι  ειληκρινης και οχι εμπορος ονειρων καποιον παιδιων που αγαπουν το χωρο ειναι το λιγοτερο που μπορω να κανω για ολους εσας....

Δεν μπορω να σας βλεπω να κανετε τα "λαθη" που εκανα και να μην εχω αποψη γιατι αυτοματα γινομαι συνενοχος.....

----------


## Μαρία

Πολύ ωραίες φωτό και πολύ ωραίο φόντο!
Αν το μοντέλο είναι ενας αθλητής όπως ο Κτιστάκης(που έχει όλο το πακέτο) τότε το εργο του φωτογράφου γίνεται πολύ πιο ευκολο και βγαίνει το αποτέλεσμα που βλέπουμε!!!



Υ.Σ Πχ. Οπως πολλες γυναικες αναρωτιούνται αν τους πάει το ενα ρουχο,αν τις παχαίνει το άλλο κτλ και η ουσία ειναι πως αν εχεις το σωμα τοτε σου πάνε ολα οτι και να βαλεις οτι και να κάνεις. Παραλληλισμός δεν ξέρω αν με πιάνεις!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Πολύ ωραίες φωτό και πολύ ωραίο φόντο!
> Αν το μοντέλο είναι ενας αθλητής όπως ο Κτιστάκης(που έχει όλο το πακέτο) τότε το εργο του φωτογράφου γίνεται πολύ πιο ευκολο και βγαίνει το αποτέλεσμα που βλέπουμε!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Υ.Σ Πχ. Οπως πολλες γυναικες αναρωτιούνται αν τους πάει το ενα ρουχο,αν τις παχαίνει το άλλο κτλ και η ουσία ειναι πως αν εχεις το σωμα τοτε σου πάνε ολα οτι και να βαλεις οτι και να κάνεις. Παραλληλισμός δεν ξέρω αν με πιάνεις!!!


Μαρακι κοκκινησα........χαχαχαχααχα

Σε ευχαρηστω!

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Αδελφε εαν εχω την αδεια σας στην φωτογραφηση που εχω μετα τον αγωνα θα σας κανω ενα δωρο με το λογοτυπο του site σαν το ελαχιστο ευχαρηστω για την στηρηξη που μου παρηχατε τοσο καιρο,,,,,


Δυστηχως το γραφειο που εχει τα δικαιωματα της φωτογραφησης αρνητε να μπει το λογοτυπο του site στην φωτο.

Μου την εστειλαν παντως αλλα δεν ξερω αν εχει αξια να μπει σαν απλη φωτο.

Εαν θελετε (δεν ξερω ποιος ειναι αρμοδιος εδω) την ανεβαζω.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Δυστηχως το γραφειο που εχει τα δικαιωματα της φωτογραφησης αρνητε να μπει το λογοτυπο του site στην φωτο.
> 
> Μου την εστειλαν παντως αλλα δεν ξερω αν εχει αξια να μπει σαν απλη φωτο.
> 
> Εαν θελετε (δεν ξερω ποιος ειναι αρμοδιος εδω) την ανεβαζω.


γιατι να μην μπεί ρε στέλιο βάλτην απο την στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα να μπεί στο φόρουμ εκτός αν είναι καμία ακατάληλη , εκεί αλλάζουν τα πραγματα , αλλά ίσως να ήθελαν οι γυναίκες να μπεί στο ειδικό τόπικ με τα hot brave χαχαχαχα :01. Razz:

----------


## the_big_litho

Εκπληκτικες φωτογραφιες, αθλητικες, καλλιτεχνικες με ωραιο concept και φυσικα το μοντελο σε φοβερη φορμα... Μπραβο Στελιο.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Αυτο το θεμα έχει ανοιχτει για να τιμησει 5-10 ανθρωπους που εχουν διακριθει σε αυτον τον χωρο,αυτό εγω προσωπικα το θεωρω ασεβεια που γίνεται προς το πρόσωπο τους...Μπορεί να κανω λαθος και παρακαλω να με διορθωσει καποιος.


Εχεις δικιο αδελφε....λυπαμε πραγματικα για την ΙΕΡΟΣΥΛΙΑ που διεπραξα απεναντι τους........

----------


## Muscleboss

Μάλλον ήρθε και η ώρα να μιλήσω και εγώ για τον Στέλιο Κτιστάκη.
Καταρχάς δεν έχω ανάγκη να γλύψω και ούτε έχει ανάκγη απο γλύψιμο ή χαίδεμα αυτιών, και ούτως ή άλλως είναι κάτι που δεν κάνω, απόδειξη η πρόσφατη αντιπαράθεσή μας που ταπαμε έξω απο τα δόντια, χωρίς φόβο κ πάθος.

Αλλά την αλήθεια πρέπει να την λέμε και να την παραδεχόμαστε άσχετα από όλα τα υπόλοιπα. Και θα αναφέρω πράγματα που με έχουν εντυπωσιάσει στον Κτιστάκη σαν αθλητή, όταν τον είχα δει απο κοντά και ήταν στην καλύτερη φόρμα που τον έχω δεί εγώ τουλάχιστον.

Θυμάμαι λοιπόν τον Στέλιο από κοντά στον αγώνα του Μαίου 2003 στο Βόλο, που μεταξύ των αλλων αθλητών ήταν λες και κατέβηκε από άλλο πλανήτη.Ο άνθρωπος, δεν ήταν γραμμωμένος, δεν ήταν σφαγμένος, ήταν ΧΑΡΤΩΜΕΝΟΣ, το δέρμα του ήταν σαν τσιγαρόχαρτο και έβλεπες τους κόμπους των μυών να έχουν πεταχτεί έξω. Πέρα απο την απίστευτη φόρμα και συμμετρία, ο άνρθωπος έκανε κάτι που εμένα με τρέλανε. Ενώ όλοι οι αθλητές κατα τη διάρκεια του αγώνα, φώναζαν, γέλαγαν, έρτρχαν απο εδώ και απο κεί, ο Κτιστάκης είχε πιασει μια γωνία μόνος του και καθόταν όρθιος πάνω σε μια πετσέτα (μπλε αν δεν κάνω λάθος). Καθόταν, δεν άγγιζε τίποτα, δεν ίδρωνε και περίενε να έρθει η σειρά του να βγεί στη σκηνή. Εγώ είχα μείνει μλκας, καθότι έπαιζα κ στον αγώνα στα τζουνιορ. Και όταν βγήκε, πάλι επέστρεψε στη γωνία του, η οποία ηταν η ποιο καθαρή των αποδυτηρίων, καθώς δεν ακουμπούσε ο τυπος στο τοίχο, ενώ στους υπόλοιποους τοιχους των αποδυτηρίψν έβλεες όλο κρέμα μαυρίσματος και δαχτυλιές.

Η μοναδική στιμγή που τον θυμάμαι να "κατέβηκε" απο την πετσέτα, ήταν για να μας βγάλουν τους 3 μια φώτο μαζί με ένα τζουνιορ απο τη θεσαλονίκη, Μπάμπης Κωνσταντινίδης αν θυμαμαι καλά το όνομα. Ιδεά δεν έχω που είναι αυτη η φώτο, μακάρι να τη βρώ κάποτε.

Αλλά δε σταματάμε εδώ, το ποζάρισμά του ήταν γελοίο... γελοίο γιατί ήταν τοσο μπροστά και διαφορετικό απο όλα τα υπόλοιπα που το κοινό καθόταν και χαζευε ... και τελικά ξαναπόζαρε για δεύτερη φορά στο τέλος του αγώνα, που είχα κ εγώ τη δυναότητα να τον δω, καθώς είχα βγεί απο τα αποδυτήρια.
Μένω στο ποζάρισμα, γιατί ήταν ποζάρισμα διεθνών προδριαγραφών που δε βλέπεις στην Ελλάδα.
Μαθαίνοντας το όνομά του θυμήθηκα οτι τον είχα δει off season σε ένα musclemag δίπλα σε έναν αθλητή του (δε θέλω να πώ ονομα γιατι δεν είμαι βέβαιος) και σε εκείνη τη φώτο ο Στέλιος ήταν τεράστιος ... ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟΣ ομως, καμία σχέση με τις τελευταίες μας εικόνες.

Τελικά τον ξαναπετυχαίνω μετά απο μια βδομάδα στον άλλο αγώνα μου Ιούνιο του 03 στην Πάτρα που έκανε guest. 
Δε θα μακρυγορησω περισσότερο... θα πώ μόνο ότι ήταν η εποχή που είχαν πρωτοκυκλοφορήσει τα κινητά με κάμερα και για πρώτη φορά, τόσο εγώ όσο και πολλοί άλλοι, όπως έγραψε τοπικό περιοδικό, είδαμε τόσα χέρια με κινητά να σηκώνονται να φωτογραφίσουν ταυτοχρονα, έναν αθλητή που έκανε ένα εκπληκριτκό ποζάρισμα, νομίζω και ανάμεσα στο κόσμο.

Από τοτε τον έχω δεί αρκετες φορές, τόσο σαν αθλητή όσο και προπονήτη, αλλά εκείνη η χρονιά μου είχε κάνει τη μεγλύτερη εντύπωση.

Αυτά ήθελα να πώ για τον αθλητή Στέλιο Κτιστάκη, με συγχρείτε αν κούρασα, αλλά ετσι είναι τα πράγματα και τα λέω οπως τα έχω δεί, χωρίς υπερβολές. Το Στέλιο ούτε τον χαιδέυω ούτε τον έχω χαιδέψει εδώ μέσα ποτέ, το αντίθετο μάλιστα. 

ΜΒ

----------


## thegravijia

βαλτε φωτο απο τοτε.!

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> βαλτε φωτο απο τοτε.!


108kg φωτο απο τον διαχωρησμο των κατηγοριων.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Θυμάμαι λοιπόν τον Στέλιο από κοντά στον αγώνα του Μαίου 2003 στο Βόλο, που μεταξύ των αλλων αθλητών ήταν λες και κατέβηκε από άλλο πλανήτη.*Ο άνθρωπος, δεν ήταν γραμμωμένος, δεν ήταν σφαγμένος, ήταν ΧΑΡΤΩΜΕΝΟΣ*, το δέρμα του ήταν σαν τσιγαρόχαρτο και έβλεπες τους κόμπους των μυών να έχουν πεταχτεί έξω. Πέρα απο την απίστευτη φόρμα και συμμετρία, ο άνρθωπος έκανε κάτι που εμένα με τρέλανε. Ενώ όλοι οι αθλητές κατα τη διάρκεια του αγώνα, φώναζαν, γέλαγαν, έρτρχαν απο εδώ και απο κεί, ο Κτιστάκης είχε πιασει μια γωνία μόνος του και καθόταν όρθιος πάνω σε μια πετσέτα (μπλε αν δεν κάνω λάθος). Καθόταν, δεν άγγιζε τίποτα, δεν ίδρωνε και περίενε να έρθει η σειρά του να βγεί στη σκηνή. Εγώ είχα μείνει μλκας, καθότι έπαιζα κ στον αγώνα στα τζουνιορ. Και όταν βγήκε, πάλι επέστρεψε στη γωνία του, η οποία ηταν η ποιο καθαρή των αποδυτηρίων, καθώς δεν ακουμπούσε ο τυπος στο τοίχο, ενώ στους υπόλοιποους τοιχους των αποδυτηρίψν έβλεες όλο κρέμα μαυρίσματος και δαχτυλιές.
> 
> Η μοναδική στιμγή που τον θυμάμαι να "κατέβηκε" απο την πετσέτα, ήταν για να μας βγάλουν τους 3 μια φώτο μαζί με ένα τζουνιορ απο τη θεσαλονίκη, Μπάμπης Κωνσταντινίδης αν θυμαμαι καλά το όνομα. Ιδεά δεν έχω που είναι αυτη η φώτο, μακάρι να τη βρώ κάποτε.
> 
> Αλλά δε σταματάμε εδώ, το ποζάρισμά του ήταν γελοίο... γελοίο γιατί ήταν τοσο μπροστά και διαφορετικό απο όλα τα υπόλοιπα που το κοινό καθόταν και χαζευε ... και τελικά ξαναπόζαρε για δεύτερη φορά στο τέλος του αγώνα, που είχα κ εγώ τη δυναότητα να τον δω, καθώς είχα βγεί απο τα αποδυτήρια.
> Μένω στο ποζάρισμα, γιατί ήταν *ποζάρισμα διεθνών προδριαγραφών* που δε βλέπεις στην Ελλάδα.
> 
> Τελικά τον ξαναπετυχαίνω μετά απο μια βδομάδα στον άλλο αγώνα μου Ιούνιο του 03 στην Πάτρα που έκανε guest. 
> Δε θα μακρυγορησω περισσότερο... θα πώ μόνο ότι ήταν η εποχή που είχαν πρωτοκυκλοφορήσει τα κινητά με κάμερα και για πρώτη φορά, τόσο εγώ όσο και πολλοί άλλοι, όπως έγραψε τοπικό περιοδικό, είδαμε τόσα χέρια με κινητά να σηκώνονται να φωτογραφίσουν ταυτοχρονα, έναν αθλητή που έκανε ένα εκπληκριτκό ποζάρισμα, νομίζω και ανάμεσα στο κόσμο.
> ...


Το ποζαρησμα αυτο βραβευτηκε ως το καλυτερο στο MR UNIVERSE κατι που γινοταν για πρωτη φορα στην ιστορια του θεσμου....θυμαμε οτι το δουλευα 3 μηνες πριν τον αγωνα! Απο τα 14 επαθλα καλυτερου ποζερ στην καριερα μου ηταν σιγουρα το καλυτερο και ειδικα εκεινο της Πατρας.

Οντως η πετσετα ηταν μπλε (χαχαχαχα) την οποια μαλιστα χαρησα μαζι με το μαγιο  και το κυπελλο του Γενικου Νικητη της βραδυας σε ενα τετραπληγικο πιτσιρηκα που ηρθε να με δει εκεινη τη βραδυα!

Το χαμογελο που ειδα στο προσωπο του οταν τα κρατουσε ηταν το Επαθλο της βραδυας για εμενα....να ειναι καλα με οτι κανει......

Τελος να πω πως ηταν η τελευταια μου χρονια σε κατηγορια bodybuildng (για αυτο σου εκανε εντυπωση η φορμα μου αδελφε) καθως μολις ειχα επιστρεψει απο USA και ειχα παρει την αποφαση να γυρησω στο fitness που θα με καταξιωνε στο Hall of Fame με σοβαρα οικονομικα ωφελη.

To μονο που πληρωσα με πονο σε αυτην μου την αποφαση ηταν οτι επρεπε να χασω την μαζα που εχτιζα τοσα χρονια ωστε να μοιαζω με fitness....ευχομαι να μην το νοιωσετε ποτε!

----------


## thegravijia

> Το ποζαρησμα αυτο βραβευτηκε ως το καλυτερο στο MR UNIVERSE κατι που γινοταν για πρωτη φορα στην ιστορια του θεσμου....θυμαμε οτι το δουλευα 3 μηνες πριν τον αγωνα! Απο τα 14 επαθλα καλυτερου ποζερ στην καριερα μου ηταν σιγουρα το καλυτερο και ειδικα εκεινο της Πατρας.
> 
> Οντως η πετσετα ηταν μπλε (χαχαχαχα) την οποια μαλιστα χαρησα μαζι με το μαγιο και το κυπελλο του Γενικου Νικητη της βραδυας σε ενα τετραπληγικο πιτσιρηκα που ηρθε να με δει εκεινη τη βραδυα!
> 
> Το χαμογελο που ειδα στο προσωπο του οταν τα κρατουσε ηταν το Επαθλο της βραδυας για εμενα....να ειναι καλα με οτι κανει......
> 
> Τελος να πω πως ηταν η τελευταια μου χρονια σε κατηγορια bodybuildng (για αυτο σου εκανε εντυπωση η φορμα μου αδελφε) καθως μολις ειχα επιστρεψει απο USA και ειχα παρει την αποφαση να γυρησω στο fitness που θα με καταξιωνε στο Hall of Fame με σοβαρα οικονομικα ωφελει.
> 
> To μονο που πληρωσα με πονο σε αυτην μου την αποφαση ηταν οτι επρεπε να χασω την μαζα που εχτιζα τοσα χρονια ωστε να μοιαζω με fitness....ευχομαι να μην το νοιωσετε ποτε!


 ωραιος :03. Clap: 
Στελιο το πιο βαρυ που εχεις φθασει ποσο ειναι ? και αγωνιστικα και off season?

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> ωραιος
> Στελιο το πιο βαρυ που εχεις φθασει ποσο ειναι ? και αγωνιστικα και off season?


Off season 136kg
On competition 112kg

----------


## thegravijia

> *Off season 136kg*
> On competition 112kg


 :03. Bowdown: 
καμια φωτο απο τοτε ? με τετοιο βαροσ off season../?

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> καμια φωτο απο τοτε ? με τετοιο βαροσ off season../?


Επηδει το υλικο ειναι αρκετο ζητησα απο τον τυπο που μου κανει το promotion εξω να φτιαξουμε ενα βιντεακι.Γινετε σπουδαια δουλεια μεχρι τωρα αλλα χρειαζετε υπομονη μεχρι να ολοκληρωθει.....

Αν θυμαμε καλα τα εφτασα την χρονια που ημουν φανταρος....μετα απο 3 μηνες που αποληθηκα κερδισα το Γενικο στο Βαλκανικο που εγινε Κατερινη , ο Ηλιας μπορει να θυματε πως ημουν τοτε.....εν ετη 2000

----------


## a.minidis

> Το ποζαρησμα αυτο βραβευτηκε ως το καλυτερο στο MR UNIVERSE κατι που γινοταν για πρωτη φορα στην ιστορια του θεσμου....θυμαμε οτι το δουλευα 3 μηνες πριν τον αγωνα! Απο τα 14 επαθλα καλυτερου ποζερ στην καριερα μου ηταν σιγουρα το καλυτερο και ειδικα εκεινο της Πατρας.
> 
> Οντως η πετσετα ηταν μπλε (χαχαχαχα) την οποια μαλιστα χαρησα μαζι με το μαγιο  και το κυπελλο του Γενικου Νικητη της βραδυας σε ενα τετραπληγικο πιτσιρηκα που ηρθε να με δει εκεινη τη βραδυα!
> 
> Το χαμογελο που ειδα στο προσωπο του οταν τα κρατουσε ηταν το Επαθλο της βραδυας για εμενα....να ειναι καλα με οτι κανει......
> 
> Τελος να πω πως ηταν η τελευταια μου χρονια σε κατηγορια bodybuildng (για αυτο σου εκανε εντυπωση η φορμα μου αδελφε) καθως μολις ειχα επιστρεψει απο USA και ειχα παρει την αποφαση να γυρησω στο fitness που θα με καταξιωνε στο Hall of Fame με σοβαρα οικονομικα ωφελη.
> 
> To μονο που πληρωσα με πονο σε αυτην μου την αποφαση ηταν οτι επρεπε να χασω την μαζα που εχτιζα τοσα χρονια ωστε να μοιαζω με fitness....ευχομαι να μην το νοιωσετε ποτε!


....Εγω αδερφε παντος το προσπαθησα......αλλα δεν γινεται τιποτα..!!!!!χαχαχαχαχα :05. Posing:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> ....Εγω αδερφε παντος το προσπαθησα......αλλα δεν γινεται τιποτα..!!!!!χαχαχαχαχα


Εσυ μπορεις να με καταλαβεις καλυτερα απο τον καθενα Τασο! να πουμε στα παιδια για να καταλαβουν οτι ο Τασος πηγε να κανει κατι αναλογο και αφησε τα ποδια του (καλα αυτα δεν ειναι ποδια!) αγυμναστα 1 ΧΡΟΝΟ! Αντι να μικρηνουν ΠΡΗΣΤΗΚΑΝ και αλλο!!!!!!!!!!
Και σου ελεγα αδελφε οταν ειμασταν μικρα: Mακρια απο το καζανι με το μαγικο φιλτρο ......αλλα εσυ πηγες και επεσες μεσα!  χαχαχαχαχαχαχ

----------


## a.minidis

> Εσυ μπορεις να με κατααβεις καλυτερα απο τον καθενα Τασο! να πουμε στα παιδια για να καταλαβουν οτι ο Τασος πηγε να κανει κατι αναλογο και αφησε τα ποδια του (καλα αυτα δεν ειναι ποδια!) αγυμναστα 1 ΧΡΟΝΟ! Αντι να μικρηνουν ΠΡΗΣΤΗΚΑΝ και αλλο!!!!!!!!!!
> Και σου ελεγα αδελφε οταν ειμασταν μικρα: Mακρια απο το καζανι με το μαγικο φιλτρο ......αλλα εσυ πηγες και επεσες μεσα!  χαχαχαχαχαχαχ


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

έτσι είναι παιδια όταν έχεις χρόνια υποδομή δεν φεύγουν εύκολα εγω που τα εχω τελείως παρατήσει το καλοκαιρι μεχρι πρίν 2 μήνες με  3 γεύματα το πολύ ήμουν 125 κιλα και εχω και κοιλιακούς ασχετα αν εχει και λίγο λίπος φαίνονται καλά .
απλα και μενα μου κακοφάνηκε όταν τα είχα παρατήσει και δεν ήμουν όπως παλιά αλλα είναι κάτι που πρέπει να το αντιμετωπίζουμε και να συμβιβαζόμαστε γιατι αλλιώς δεν γίνετε δεν μπορεί μια ζωή να είμαστε σε τοπ κατάσταση , υπάρχουν κι άλλα πράγματα και υποχρεώσεις , δεν είναι μόνο το ββ.

το θέμα είναι ο καθένας να νοιώθει ικανοποίηση και πληρότητα και να νοιώθει ότι άφησε κάτι και έβαλε κι αυτός ενα λιθαράκι στην ανάπτυξη και σωστή προώθηση του αθλήματος , απλα αυτό δεν μπορούμε να το λέμε εμείς αλλα οι άλλοι .

----------


## ioannis1

> Αν θυμαμε καλα τα εφτασα την χρονια που ημουν φανταρος....μετα απο 3 μηνες που αποληθηκα κερδισα το Γενικο στο Βαλκανικο που εγινε Κατερινη , ο Ηλιας μπορει να θυματε πως ημουν τοτε.....εν ετη 2000


εγω δε θατο ξεχασω στελιο γιατι στο πανελληνιο που εγινε πριν τοτε στη θεσσαλονικη ηταν η πρωτη μου φορα σε αγωνα και με βοηθησες τοτε στο ποζαρισμα.ειχες καταπληκτικη φορμα και αν δεν εχεις αντιρρηση να βαλω 2 φωτος που ποζαραμε μαζι..... :03. Clap:

----------


## ioannis1

παννεληνιο κυπελο 2000 βελιδειο νομιζω over all.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

και γω τα θυμάμε παιδια αφού σε όλους τους αγωνες της ναββα και wff  βρισκόμουν η σαν παράγοντας βοηθούσα στην οργάνωση η σαν κριτής , είσασταν σε καταπληκτική κατάσταση  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> παννεληνιο κυπελο 2000 βελιδειο νομιζω over all.


Πωπω ποσο πισω γυρησαμε ρε Γιαννο.........

----------


## ioannis1

στελιο οταν σε ειδα εκει τρομαξα.δεν θα ξεχασω και τοχω ακομα το ημερολογιο στο οποιο με τιμησες βαζοντας φωτο απο τον αγωνα με σενα.ηταν πολυ ισχυρο κινητρο αυτο για μενα να συνεχισω.σε ευχαριστω και δημοσια για ολα. :03. Clap:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> στελιο οταν σε ειδα εκει τρομαξα.δεν θα ξεχασω και τοχω ακομα το ημερολογιο στο οποιο με τιμησες βαζοντας φωτο απο τον αγωνα με σενα.ηταν πολυ ισχυρο κινητρο αυτο για μενα να συνεχισω.σε ευχαριστω και δημοσια για ολα.


Λες να φτιαξουμε και φετος ενα ημερολογιο Γιαννο να ξαναθυμηθουμε τα παλια? χαχαχαχα

----------


## ioannis1

ειναι καλη ιδεα να κανεις ξανα ενα ημερολογιο για το 2010  γιατι οχι.εμενα σε μια σελιδα με μια φωτο μαζι σου  μαζι σου μου φτανει :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> εγω δε θατο ξεχασω στελιο γιατι στο πανελληνιο που εγινε  πριν τοτε στη θεσσαλονικη ηταν η πρωτη μου φορα σε αγωνα και με  βοηθησες τοτε στο ποζαρισμα.ειχες καταπληκτικη φορμα και αν δεν εχεις αντιρρηση να βαλω 2 φωτος που ποζαραμε μαζι.....


Ακου Γιαννο τι μου ειπε καποιος στα αποδυτηρια οταν σου εδειχνα πως να ποζαρεις: Mα καλα ρε φιλε τρελος εισαι? Σε λιγο θα πεξεται για το Γενικο με τον Αναγνωστου και εσυ του δειχνεις πως να ποζαρει σωστα? 
Μπορει να κερδησα το Γενικο εκιενη την βραδυα αλλα το πιο σημαντικο ηταν οτι σε κερδησα σαν ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ!

----------


## ioannis1

χαχχαχαα ετσι ειναι στελιο γιατι αγαπας αυτο που κανεις και θελεις να βοηθας.με ειδες θυμαμαι φοβισμενο, πρωτος αγωνας ηταν,ετρεμαν τα ποδια του θυμαμαι και καθισες σε μια γωνια μαζι μου και μουδειχνες πως να στηνομαι.τα πολλα τα λογια ειναι φτωχεια. :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast: 
για να μη πω για την οικονομικη βοηθεια τοτε κρητη ...ημουν φρεσκοχωρισμενος.....δεν ξερει πολλα ο κοσμος και λεει πολλα..... :01. Wink:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> χαχχαχαα ετσι ειναι στελιο γιατι αγαπας αυτο που κανεις και θελεις να βοηθας.με ειδες θυμαμαι φοβισμενο, πρωτος αγωνας ηταν,ετρεμαν τα ποδια του θυμαμαι και καθισες σε μια γωνια μαζι μου και μουδειχνες πως να στηνομαι.τα πολλα τα λογια ειναι φτωχεια.
> για να μη πω για την οικονομικη βοηθεια τοτε κρητη ...ημουν φρεσκοχωρισμενος.....δεν ξερει πολλα ο κοσμος και λεει πολλα.....


Γιαννο αν δε σε βοηθουσα θα χαναμε εναν ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ απο το αθλημα........εισαι αδελφος και ξερεις οτι το σπιτι μου ειναι και σπιτι σου.....οσο για τον κοσμο ας του δινουμε αυτο που θελουμε εμεις να πιστευει.....αυτο που δεν ειμαστε!

----------


## ioannis1

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> χαχχαχαα ετσι ειναι στελιο γιατι αγαπας αυτο που κανεις και θελεις να βοηθας.με ειδες θυμαμαι φοβισμενο, πρωτος αγωνας ηταν,ετρεμαν τα ποδια του θυμαμαι και καθισες σε μια γωνια μαζι μου και μουδειχνες πως να στηνομαι.τα πολλα τα λογια ειναι φτωχεια.
> για να μη πω για την οικονομικη βοηθεια τοτε κρητη ...ημουν φρεσκοχωρισμενος.....*δεν ξερει πολλα ο κοσμος και λεει πολλα*.....


Γιαννο ο κακοβουλος κοσμος ετσι και αλλιως παντα κατι θα βρισκει να λεει....λεω να του απαντησουμε με τους παρακατω στιχους.......τι λες? 



[YOUTUBE="alitisa"]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RMe55mf7Emw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RMe55mf7Emw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
χαχαχαχα

----------


## ioannis1

χαχαχα καλο :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

> ....Εγω αδερφε παντος το προσπαθησα......αλλα δεν γινεται τιποτα..!!!!!χαχαχαχαχα


είχα την εντύπωση ότι ο Τάσος εδώ αναφέρθηκε στο πόζάρισμά σου Στέλιο, οτι το προσπάθησε... καθώς νομίζω οτι προσπάθησε να κάνει κάτι αντίστοιχο στον τελευταίο του αγώνα. Αν θυμάμαι καλά υπήρχαν αρκετά όμοια στοιχεία. Δε τα πήγε και άσχημα. Κάνω λάθος;

Να και ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο εγώ Στέλιο. Έχει αποφασιστεί ο επόμενος "αγωνιστικός" στόχος; 

ΜΒ

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> είχα την εντύπωση ότι ο Τάσος εδώ αναφέρθηκε στο πόζάρισμά σου Στέλιο, οτι το προσπάθησε... καθώς νομίζω οτι προσπάθησε να κάνει κάτι αντίστοιχο στον τελευταίο του αγώνα. Αν θυμάμαι καλά υπήρχαν αρκετά όμοια στοιχεία. Δε τα πήγε και άσχημα. Κάνω λάθος;
> 
> Να και ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο εγώ Στέλιο. Έχει αποφασιστεί ο επόμενος "αγωνιστικός" στόχος; 
> 
> ΜΒ


Ο Tασος αναφερθηκε στο να το γυρησει fitness αδελφε!

Ειχαμε δει μαζι οτι οι ευκαιριες για να βγαλεις κατι (οικονμικα παντα) ειναι πολυ περρισοτερες. Αν τον ρωτησεις θα σου πει λεπτομερειες καθως εχει ερθει μαζι μου σε σεμηναρια η σε κλεισημο συμφωνειων με εταιρειες του δραστηροποιουντε στο χωρο.

Κανενα ποζαρησμα δεν μπορει να αντιγραφει ειναι κανονας. Μπορει να γινει κατι που να μοιαζει αλλα ποτε το ιδιο! Ειναι θεμα κινησης καθε αθλητη.

Επομενος στοχος ειναι (αν καταφερω να ξεπερασω τα 112 χτυπηματα οστων που εχω,Κατερηνιο μην γελας σε βλεπω!) ενας Γενικος Τιτλος bodybuilding  στα επομενα 2-3 χρονια που θα κρατησει η προετοιμασια μου.

Προεχει βεβαια ο αγωνας που διοργανωνω καθε 4 χρονια στο νησι με την παρουσια αθλητων απο το MR OLYMPIA για το 2010.

NASSER τι εγινε με τα καρυδια? Ακομα κρεμοντε? χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Eνα βιντεο απο την προτελευταια δουλεια......

----------


## NASSER

Πολυ καλο βιντεο Στελιο!!! Τι να λεμε τωρα?  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Πολυ καλο βιντεο Στελιο!!! Τι να λεμε τωρα?


Λεω πως καποιοι σπανε ακομα καρυδια και  καποιοι αλλοι τους τρωει το κρυο για το μεροκαματο......χαχαχαχα

----------


## Μαρία

> Λεω πως καποιοι σπανε ακομα καρυδια και  καποιοι αλλοι τους τρωει το κρυο για το μεροκαματο......χαχαχαχα



Πολύ καλή δουλειά,πολύ ωραίο βίντεο!!!!Βεβαια ειναι και το μοντέλο που υποστηριζει το όλο concept!!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 




Y.Σ Λιγα λόγια για τον καρυοθραύστη μου!!!!! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Πολύ καλή δουλειά,πολύ ωραίο βίντεο!!!!Βεβαια ειναι και το μοντέλο που υποστηριζει το όλο concept!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y.Σ Λιγα λόγια για τον καρυοθραύστη μου!!!!!


Δεν βαζεις μυαλο Μαρακι!!!!! ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΧΑΧΑ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολύ καλό το βίντεο και οι φωτο !!πραγματικα επαγγελματική δουλεια  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## GZ84

Πολύ καλό το βίντεο! Και οι φωτογραφίες που τραβήχτηκαν όντως σπουδαίες. Είναι ποιοτικές!  :01. Smile:  Ας είναι καλά και το μονδέλο βέβαια που δίνει την απαραίτητη ποιότητα... χαχαχα...

Εγώ όμως θα κάνω τη σημαντικότατη ερώτηση... η Mustang, δικιά σου? Ναι φαντάζομαι. Κορυφή!

Παίζει να δούμε καμιά φωτογραφία από τον τελευταίο σου αγώνα?

----------


## KATERINI 144

> πολύ καλό το βίντεο και οι φωτο !!πραγματικα επαγγελματική δουλεια


+1  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Εγώ όμως θα κάνω τη σημαντικότατη ερώτηση... η Mustang, δικιά σου?


Eιναι το αλογακι μου αδελφε! Οποτε δω κατι κουφο εδω μεσα το καβαλαω και ξεχνιεμε......χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Αυτη η στιγμη θα μου μεινει χαραγμενη για παντα....εχω ξεπερασει καθε οριο σωματικου πονου, εφτασα μεχρι το τελος....κερδησα τον ιδιο μου τον εαυτο!

Ολα αυτα σε ενα βλεμμα....

----------


## The Rock

Στέλιο και οι φωτογαφίες από την προτελευταία σου δουλειά τα σπάνε και το βίντεο  :01. Mr. Green: 
Καλά είχα την αίσθηση ότι ήταν φωτογράφιση εξωτερικού όχι εντός ΕΛλάδας ! Πολύ καλή δουλειά ! Εκεί με την πίπα και το τζιν ξέρω γω,αραχτός και αξυρυσία,χαχα ναυτικός όχι αστεία  :01. Mr. Green: 
 Μπράβο σου   :03. Clapping:   :03. Clapping:   :03. Clapping:

----------


## Levrone

Στελιο καλη η φωτογραφηση δε διαφωνω αλλα την αλλη φορα προτεινω να κανεις μια φωτογραφηση στο κοτερο!

και κακως δεν το χεις κανει ηδη..εχεις αυτο το "θηριο" , 16 μετρα σκαφος και δεν εχεις κανει το παραμικρο εκει τοσα χρονια..

και αντε να δεχτω οτι δεν εχεις χρονο να το κυκλοφορεις στο Αιγαιο (αν και σου χα πει και τοτε την αποψη μου, οποιος θελει βρισκει χρονο και το ξερεις καλα) αλλα μια φωτογραφηση επρεπε να την εχεις κανει εκει και οχι να  πηγαινεις στα αλλα σκαφακια που μπροστα στον "Αδαμαντα" (καλα ρε δε μπορουσες να δωσεις αλλο ονομα??Χαχαχαχα) δεν πιανουν μια..

τεσπα, εδω που τα λεμε δε σε πηραν και τα χρονια. μια χαρα νεος εισαι αλλα λεμε τωρα..

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Στελιο καλη η φωτογραφηση δε διαφωνω αλλα την αλλη φορα προτεινω να κανεις μια φωτογραφηση στο κοτερο!
> 
> και κακως δεν το χεις κανει ηδη..εχεις αυτο το "θηριο" , 16 μετρα σκαφος και δεν εχεις κανει το παραμικρο εκει τοσα χρονια..
> 
> και αντε να δεχτω οτι δεν εχεις χρονο να το κυκλοφορεις στο Αιγαιο (αν και σου χα πει και τοτε την αποψη μου, οποιος θελει βρισκει χρονο και το ξερεις καλα) αλλα μια φωτογραφηση επρεπε να την εχεις κανει εκει και οχι να  πηγαινεις στα αλλα σκαφακια που μπροστα στον "Αδαμαντα" (καλα ρε δε μπορουσες να δωσεις αλλο ονομα??Χαχαχαχα) δεν πιανουν μια..
> 
> τεσπα, εδω που τα λεμε δε σε πηραν και τα χρονια. μια χαρα νεος εισαι αλλα λεμε τωρα..


Γιατρε κρυβε λογια......κρυβε λογια!

χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

> Αυτη η στιγμη θα μου μεινει χαραγμενη για παντα....εχω ξεπερασει καθε οριο σωματικου πονου, εφτασα μεχρι το τελος....κερδησα τον ιδιο μου τον εαυτο!
> 
> Ολα αυτα σε ενα βλεμμα....


 1 PHOTO 1000 LEKSIS,PAME GIALLA ADELFE DEN NOMIZO OTI TELIOSAME ETSI DEN EINAI?

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> 1 PHOTO 1000 LEKSIS,PAME GIALLA ADELFE DEN NOMIZO OTI TELIOSAME ETSI DEN EINAI?


Θα εχουμε χασει μονο οταν θα *σταματησουμε* να αγωνιζομαστε !

Αδελφε ΑΓΩΝΕΣ η ΤΕΦΡΑ.....

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

MEXRI NA PETHANOUME KAI OS THN TELEFTEA STAGONA TOY AIMATOS MAS, FISIKA O KATHENAS ME TIS PROTEREOTITES TOY,ANTE KALI SINEXIA KAI O THEOS NA EXEI KALA TOYS EXTHOUS MAS NA MAS VLEPOUN KAI NA XEROMASTE.

----------


## albertob30

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F07goNVahKQ&feature=fvsr TSEKARETE!!!

----------


## ioannis1

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F07goNVahKQ&feature=fvsr TSEKARETE!!!


ωραια δουλεια.... :03. Clap:

----------


## Μαρία

Φωτογραφικο υλικο απο την προετοιμασια του Στέλιου.
Προετοιμασια 2010..!!!!!

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Toτε που ο χρόνος δεν έιχε σημασία και μόνο οι "αγωνες" μετρουσαν..... :01. Neutral:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Toτε που ο χρόνος δεν έιχε σημασία και μόνο οι "αγωνες" μετρουσαν.....


 
Μια φωτογραφια=1000 λέξεις... :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Μια φωτογραφια=1000 λέξεις...


+1

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Στελιο εγω περιμενω να μας ανεβασεις και βίντεο από ποζαρίσματα σου,χωρίς να χρειαζεσαι το δικο μου "κοπλιμεντο",εισαι από τους καλύτερους ποζερ..Πολλοι φιλοι και γνωστοι μου αθλητες σε εχουν αναφερει σε κουβεντες μας ! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Marine

ΠΩΩΩΩΩΩ

οταν εβλεπα το thread που ο κ.Κτιστακης παρουσιαζει τους αθλητες του εγω νομιζα πως ειναι παππους..

απλα καταπληκτικος και γ%#ω τα σωματα...ειναι το ιδανικο σωμα για εμενα..

κ.Στελιο τι υψος εχετε αν επιτρεπεται?

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

1997 :  To 1ο καλυτερος ποζερ απο τα 14 συνολικα  (108kg)

[YOUTUBE=Eqsi-FQaU38]Eqsi-FQaU38[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## Dreiko

^^^^^^ :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: καταπληκτικος.....ολο το ποζαρισμα εχει μια απιστευτη ροη στις κινησεις...... :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

Στελιο αψογος! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Annie

> ΠΩΩΩΩΩΩ
> 
> οταν εβλεπα το thread που ο κ.Κτιστακης παρουσιαζει τους αθλητες του εγω νομιζα πως ειναι παππους..



..αυτός στο άβαταρ??? ναι ο στέλιος είναι σε 50 χρόνια...αν παρατηρήσεις τα χαρακτηριστικά είναι ίδια.... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> ..αυτός στο άβαταρ??? ναι ο στέλιος είναι σε 50 χρόνια...αν παρατηρήσεις τα χαρακτηριστικά είναι ίδια....


1.83 Marine  :02. Welcome: 

κ. ΓΙΟΚΑΛΑ εχετε κατι κατα νου για τον επομενο τραυματισμο?  :01. Unsure: 

Α! και λιγα με την φωτο του παππου μου.... :01. Razz:

----------


## Annie

> 1.83 Marine 
> 
> κ. ΓΙΟΚΑΛΑ εχετε κατι κατα νου για τον επομενο τραυματισμο? 
> 
> Α! και λιγα με την φωτο του παππου μου....



..αυτόν που έχετε ήδη πάθει ή αυτόν που θα πάθετε??? :01. Razz: 
..ο παππούς είναι αστέρι και ξέρει να κρύβει τα "αδύνατα" σημεία.... :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> ..ο παππούς είναι αστέρι και ξέρει να κρύβει τα "αδύνατα" σημεία....


Εκει που ειναι ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## -beba-

Γιάσου παππούλη.... :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Γιάσου παππούλη....


 :02. Wave:

----------


## Annie

> Εκει που ειναι ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ



για τη φώτο μιλάω.... :01. Razz:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> για τη φώτο μιλάω....


 :01.Ftou:   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> ^^^^^^καταπληκτικος.....ολο το ποζαρισμα εχει μια απιστευτη ροη στις κινησεις......


 :02. Love:

----------


## fonz

Συγχαρητηρια για ολη την πορεια σου κυριε Κτιστακη.
Συγχαρητηρια και για το επιπεδο σου ως ανθρωπος.
Εισαι rolling stone .
Και οπως γνωριζουμε οι πετρες που κυλανε δεν χορταριαζουν!!!!!!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Συγχαρητηρια για ολη την πορεια σου κυριε Κτιστακη.
> Συγχαρητηρια και για το επιπεδο σου ως ανθρωπος.
> Εισαι rolling stone .
> Και οπως γνωριζουμε οι πετρες που κυλανε δεν χορταριαζουν!!!!!!!!


Υποκλινομε στην αγαπη σας...... :02. Love:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Σας  ευχαρηστω για τα καλα σας λογια.  :01. Wink: 

Ενα βιντεακι με καποιους "σταθμους" απο τη ζωη μου......

[YOUTUBE=ZebIV9uDFL0]ZebIV9uDFL0[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Αφιερωμενο στο αδελφο *ΜΙΝΗΔΗ* για  οσα του ελεγαν πριν το 2011 και ολους τους αθλητες που εχω βγαλει μεχρι τωρα. 

Γιατι* ΜΙΝΗΔΗ* οσο υπαρχει τραπουλα θα βγαινουνε Ρηγαδες ! 


[YOUTUBE="tGIAu-ET7MI"]tGIAu-ET7MI[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## a.minidis

> Αφιερωμενο στο αδελφο *ΜΙΝΗΔΗ* για  οσα του ελεγαν πριν το 2011 και ολους τους αθλητες που εχω βγαλει μεχρι τωρα. 
> 
> Γιατι* ΜΙΝΗΔΗ* οσο υπαρχει τραπουλα θα βγαινουνε Ρηγαδες ! 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE="tGIAu-ET7MI"]tGIAu-ET7MI[/YOUTUBE]


""""ΚΑΙ ΟΣΟ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΔΑΣΚΑΛΟΙ ΘΑ ΒΓΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΜΑΘΗΤΑΔΕΣ""" Σε ευχαριστω..και δημοσια που δεν με αφησες να τα παρατησω...εχουμε ακομα πολλα..και δεν θα σε διαψευσω αδερφε.. :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: !!! :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## m3ssias

Εγω παντως οταν βλεπω αυτο το βιντεο παιρνω δυναμη για να συνεχιζω την μερα μου....




Για μενα αυτος ο ανθρωπος ειναι αληθινος bodybuilder και εχει προσφερει και συνεχιζει να προσφερει ακομη και σημερα, και στο μελλον.... Καθενας μας που αγαπαει το αθλημα της σωματικης διαπλασης βαζουμε ολοι μαζι με τον τροπο του ο καθενας το λιθαρακι του,ως forum , ως αθλητες,  ως διωργανωτες και ως ομοσπονδιες... Εγω λοιπον ΔΕΝ δεχομαι οτι υπαρχουν καραγκιοζηδες στον χωρο.... υπαρχουν bodybuilders (οχι απαραιτητα στο σωμα αλλα και στην ψυχη), και απλοι θεατες....

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Εγω παντως οταν βλεπω αυτο το βιντεο παιρνω δυναμη για να συνεχιζω την μερα μου....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Για μενα αυτος ο ανθρωπος ειναι αληθινος bodybuilder και εχει προσφερει και συνεχιζει να προσφερει ακομη και σημερα, και στο μελλον.... Καθενας μας που αγαπαει το αθλημα της σωματικης διαπλασης βαζουμε ολοι μαζι με τον τροπο του ο καθενας το λιθαρακι του,ως forum , ως αθλητες,  ως διωργανωτες και ως ομοσπονδιες... Εγω λοιπον ΔΕΝ δεχομαι οτι υπαρχουν καραγκιοζηδες στον χωρο.... υπαρχουν bodybuilders (οχι απαραιτητα στο σωμα αλλα και στην ψυχη), και απλοι θεατες....


αυτο το ποζάρισμα και μένα μου αρέσει πολύ κρίμα που δεν είναι καθαρό το βίντεο και εδω είχε και πολύ καλή φόρμα ο στέλιος , τον θυμάμε καλα αυτόν τον αγώνα  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Παρα πολυ ωραιο. :03. Clap:  :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## LION

Στέλιο μπορεί να έχουμε διαφωνίες και να αμφισβητώ κάποια πράγματα,αλλά ποτέ δεν αμφισβήτησα την αγάπη σου για το άθλημα! :01. Wink:   :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 






Αθλητικό περιοδικό Μαίου 1994

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Χρηστο δεν ειμαι *"εχθρος"* με κανεναν σας απλα σκεπτομενος ακομα σαν αθλητης εχωντας περασει απο *ΟΛΟΥΣ* εβγαλα και κατασταλαξα σε καποια συμπερασματα ! Δεν θα ηθελα* ΠΟΤΕ* τα παιδια που τωρα ξεκινουν στο αθλημα να περασουν αυτα που περασα........

Να ξερεις οπως σου εχω ξαναπει σε πμ εισαι απο τους ανθρωπους που παρ' ολο δεν εχω συναντησει μπορω να καθησω στο ιδιο τραπεζι και να πουμε 2 κουβεντες (και οχι αποκλειστηκα μονο για το αθλημα)!

*ΘΕΛΩ* και* ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ* να εισαι παντα καλα γιατι πιστευω οτι εχω κερδησει εναν *ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ*.....

----------


## tower nikolas

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

α ρε στέλιο είδες τι βγάζει στη φόρα ο χρήστος , έχει καλό αρχείο 
και έχω να πώ πως πολλες φορές στον γραπτό λόγο δεν φαίνονται η παρεξηγούνται οι προθέσεις κάποιου  και δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει κάποιος το νόημα η  παρερμηνεύετε και  βγαίνουν κάποια αρνητικά .

αλλα αυτο το γράμμα πρέπει να είναι αρκετα παλιο όπως φαίνετε στο ξεκίνημά σου , γιατι τον ενθουσιασμό σου και την αγάπη γι αυτό που κάνεις εγω το έχω δεί γιατι σε γνώρησα όταν ήσουν κα*λοπιτσιρίκος ακόμη  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## LION

.....Mετά από ένα χρόνο ατίθασης,γεμάτη αυθορμητισμό πάλης με τα σιδερένια πιάτα δηλώνει το πρώτο του αγωνιστικό παρών.*Καθώς η μεταμορφωμένη του ανάσα ενώθηκε με το απόλυτο βλέμμα των κριτών,το βιολογικό του ρολόι χτυπούσε άφθαρτο πλέον....*




Αυτές ήταν *αγωνιστικές περιγραφές!!!* :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile: 


 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 


Aθλητικό περιοδικό του 1996

----------


## Polyneikos

> Δυστηχως Χρησταρα (απ' οτι βλεπεις στις συμμετοχες) ξεκινησα με την *IFBB* και αμεσως μετα την κατακτηση της *2ης* θεσης στο Πανελληνιο σε κατηγορια ανδρων ενω ημουν εφηβος (πισω απο τον κ *ΚΩΣΤΟΓΛΑΚΗ*)



Κτιστακης - Κωστογλακης Γιωργος (ανιψιος του Γιαννη Κωστογλακη)
ΙFBB 1995 +90k.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Προσωπικα θεωρω οτι η καλυτερη μου φορμα ηταν το 2003 στα 102 kg με το χαμηλοτερο ποσοστο λιπους κοντα στο 3% .

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Προσωπικα θεωρω οτι η καλυτερη μου φορμα ηταν το 2003 στα 102 kg με το χαμηλοτερο ποσοστο λιπους κοντα στο 3% .



και δεν έχεις καθόλου άδικο η καλύτερη φόρμα και σε μάζα και σε γράμμωση  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## korasanis

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :01. Smile: 


> Προσωπικα θεωρω οτι η καλυτερη μου φορμα ηταν το 2003 στα 102 kg με το χαμηλοτερο ποσοστο λιπους κοντα στο 3% .

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> 


Σταυρο μαθαινω ευχαριστα νεα και σας ευχομαι με το καλο ο/η διαδοχος !  :03. Thumb up: 





> και δεν έχεις καθόλου άδικο η καλύτερη φόρμα και σε μάζα και σε γράμμωση


Πιστευω Ηλια οτι μπορει να εισαι *"σφαγμενος"* και με μαζα και να δειχνεις απιστευτα καλος αλλα να μην νοιωθεις το ιδιο ,ολοι ξερουμε την καταπονηση που δεχετε ενας αθλητης με χαμηλο ποσοστο λιπους !

Πρεπει να παραδεχτω οτι η χρονια που υπηρξε συνδιασμος ψυχολογιας - μαζας (αγωνων) ηταν οταν διοργανωσες το Παγκοσμιο της wff και το Πανευρωπαικο της ΝΑΒΒΑ οπου και συμμετηχες, στην πολη σου.Ηταν προσωπικα ολα ισορροπημενα και μεσα και εξω με αποτελεσμα να ειναι ο μοναδικος αγωνας που χαρηκα πραγματικα σαν αθλητης ! Δεν υπηρχε* "στερηση"* οργανικη (πεινα,φυσικη κατασταση,ψυχολογια) και το αποτελεσμα ηταν αναμενομενο !

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Με τον *FRANCIS BENFATTO* τον αθλητη που εδωσε* "χρωμα"* στο ποζαρισμα μου ως αθλητης !

----------


## vaggan

καλη αναρρωση στελιο ευχομαι να επιστρεψεις γερος στην οικογενεια σου

----------


## ggeorge

ελπιζω να είναι οι γνωστες αρλουμπες που γραφονται στο ιντερνετ και οχι αληθεια 
http://showtime-cy.blogspot.com/2012...y-bulding.html

----------


## grtech

Δυστυχώς, όχι. Το τι έχει συμβεί δεν έχει σημασία και είναι περιττό αυτή την κρίσιμη στιγμή, το μόνο που επείγει είναι να βγει από τη εντατική σώος ο άνθρωπος.
Στέλιο Κτιστάκη μπορεί να μην σε γνωρίζω αλλά τα σχόλια και τα αστεία σου δείχνουν άτομο με ψυχή για αυτό κράτα γερά ρε φίλε, κράτα γερά.

----------


## Giannistzn

Ειναι ενας "αγωνας" που πρεπει παση θυσια να κερδισει. (εαν ειναι ετσι οπως τα παρουσιαζουν τα πραματα, που ευχομαι να υπερβαλουν)

Περαστικα ευχομαι, να το ξεπερασει και να βγει δυνατος απο ολο αυτο, ο,τι αλλο δεν εχει σημασια αυτη τη στιγμη.

----------


## spirospros

http://www.newsit.gr/default.php?pna...123346&catid=4

παιδια γνωριζει καποιος κατι για το θεμα;; ισχυει;;

----------


## ggeorge

διαβασε τα 3 τελευταια μηνυματα
μαλλον ισχυει

----------


## marvin

Παιδια οταν με το καλο ξαναμπει ο ανθρωπος εδω..γιατι θα ξαναμπει....καλο θα ηταν να διαβασει τις ευχες σας και οχι τι λενε τα μπλογκς..αποψη μου!!!!
Να πω περαστικα και γρηγορη αναρρωση!!!!! :02. Welcome:

----------


## ggeorge

προς το παρον marvin διαβαζουμε τα μπλοκ για να μαθουμε αν εγινε ή οχι και οχι τι εγινε.  Δεν εχω βρει καπου αλλου καποια ανακοινωση

Οι ευχες ειναι δεδομενες...   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## marvin

> προς το παρον marvin διαβαζουμε τα μπλοκ για να μαθουμε αν εγινε ή οχι και οχι τι εγινε.  Δεν εχω βρει καπου αλλου καποια ανακοινωση
> 
> Οι ευχες ειναι δεδομενες...


Συμφωνω απολυτα απλα ειπα οτι καλο ειναι να μην ποσταρουμε εδω ,τι αυτα γραφουν!!Αυτο!! :02. Welcome:

----------


## vaggan

εχουμε μαθει κανενα νεοτερο για τον στελιο???ενας κυριος σε βιντεο ειπε οτι εχει κανονικα τις αισθησεις του :01. Smile:

----------


## Georges

Περαστικά. Μακάρι να μην του μείνει κανα κουσούρι

----------


## herculas

Τον Στέλιο πρέπει να τον έχω γνωρίσει στο ΤΕΙ Ηρακλείου στους Μηχανολόγους.
Ελπίζω σε γρήγορη ανάρρωση .
Βάστα γερά  Στέλιο.

----------


## m3ssias

Ειδα το θεμα κ εγω.....Δεν μπορω ακομη να το πιστεψω.....Στεναχωρεθηκα παρα πολυ, ευχομαι να αναρρωσει γρηγορα και να ειναι παλι γερος κοντα μας...
Bodybuilderας, Κρητικος, περηφανος Ελληνας ο Στελαρας, τον εκτιμω πολυ και ευχομαι ο θεος να τον εχει καλα....ειμαι αισιοδοξος γιατι ειναι παλλικαρι...

----------


## 141004

ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ Ο ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ !!!ΚΑΛΗ ΑΝΑΡΩΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ

----------


## Eddie

Καλη αναρρωση στον Στελιο!!!Ειναι παλικαρι,δε μασαει..

----------


## saxogiannos

παρακολουθω αρκετο καιρο το φορουμ αλλα σπανια γραφω.στελιο δεν γνωριζομαστε ,αλλα μεσα απο το τοπικ σου ειναι σαν να σε ξερω.σου ευχομαι ολοψυχα καλη αναρρωση

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Στελιο σου ευχομαι γρηγορα κ δυνατος κοντα μας.
Μονο απο τα γραπτα σου κ χωρις να σε ξερει κανεις προσωπικα ,φαινεσαι παληκαρι κ ανθρωπος με πνευμα .

----------


## ovelix

φιλαρακι δεν σε ξερω αλα το μεσημερι ηπια μια ρακι στην υγεια σου, να`σαι καλα

----------


## ελμερ

Στελιο,σιδερενιος και γρηγορα κοντα μας.......

----------


## ελμερ

Παιδια βρηκα στο Ιντερνετ ενα καλο νεο....απ το www.neatv.gr     η  ειδηση ειναι 7 ωρες γραφει για το Στελιο αυτολεξει  "υπεβλήθη σε χειρουργική επέμβαση, η κατάστασή του θεωρείται σταθεροποιημένη, ενώ την Τετάρτη θα υποβληθεί και σε νέα επέμβαση. Οι πληροφορίες αναφέρουν ότι έχει επικοινωνία με το περιβάλλον και δεν είναι διασωληνωμένος."....μπραβο ρε Στελιο παντα παλικαρι εισαι!!!!!! :03. Thumb up:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## bodystyle

στελαρα  κρατα γερα,εισαι παλικαρι.κρητικαρος και ελληνας.ελπιζω συντομα να το ξεπερασεις και να τα πουμε.

----------


## Jorgos

Μόλις ενημερώθηκα τι έγινε... έχω και εγώ σοκαριστεί...  :01. Sad: 

Φίλε Στέλιο, σου εύχομαι περαστικά, γρήγορα να γίνεις καλά και να γυρίσεις κοντά στους δικούς σου ανθρώπους...

----------


## gym

περαστικα να ειναι ολα ευχομαι! :08. Toast:

----------


## Levrone

παιδες, 2 πραγματακια μια και ζω στο Ηρακλειο..

ολοι εχουμε παθει σοκ, τα γεγονοτα ειναι γνωστα απο χτες και η τοπικη κοινωνια ειναι συγκλονισμενη..

προσωπικα δεν ανεφερα κατι λογω του οτι κουβεντα στην κουβεντα βγαινουν "ραδιο αρβυλες" και αλλοιωνεται η αληθεια..

ο Στελιος ειναι αντρας δυνατος. Ευχη και βεβαιοτητα ειναι να επιστρεψει οσο πιο γρηγορα στο σπιτι του και να ξαναγραψει με το γνωστο του τροπο στο φορουμ.

ερωτησεις , "τι;" , "πως;"  "γιατι;" δεν εχουν καμια σημασια και πολυ σωστα απουσιαζουν απο τα ποστ ολων.. Αυτα ειναι θεματα αλλων. Εμεις ειμαστε φιλοι του Στελιου και απλα ευχομαστε ΤΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ!!!

Δυναμη Στελαρα!

----------


## Polyneikos

Περαστικα στον Στελιο και να γυρισει σιδερενιος του ευχόμαστε,ειναι μαχητης και θα τα καταφερει ,αυτη θα ειναι η μεγαλύτερη του νικη :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dark

Περαστικά! Καλή ανάρωση εύχομαι!

----------


## FiVo-Alex/City

Περαστικά και σύντομα όρθιος και ξανά στην παρέα μας.

----------


## 8avos

μόλις διάβασα και ανατρίχιασα!Στέλιο είσαι απο τους μεταδοτικούς και χαρισματικούς ανθρώπους που κάνουν μόνο καλό!πάρε το χρόνο σου,περαστικά σου,ξεκουράσου και όποτε κρίνεις ξαναμπές να μας επιρεάζεις-προτρέπεις θετικά για το άθλημα που τόσο αγαπάς.

----------


## Muscleboss

Να ευχηθω και εγώ καλή ανάρρωση στο Στέλιο και να ξεπεράσει γρήγορα αυτή την ατυχία...

----------


## flexakis

Περαστικά Στέλιο,έχεις τις ευχές όλων των ανθρώπων του χώρου,και σύντομα κοντά μας.

----------


## Dreiko

Περαστικα σου ευχομαι Στελιο...καλη αναρρωση....και να επιστρεψεις δυνατοτερος...

----------


## KATERINI 144

Στέλιο περαστικά να είναι και να βγεις δυνατότερος.

----------


## tu5j4

εύχομαι καλή ανάρρωση, σιδερένιος και σύντομα κοντά μας

----------


## charchar

Βάστα γερά κρητίκαρε !! Σε θέλουμε όλοι πίσω γερό και δυνατό !!

----------


## rey1989

περαστικά , καλή ανάρρωση

----------


## grego

κριμα ,ειλικρινα κριμα περαστικα στελιο κ  η παναγια μαζι σου φιλε!

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Φιλε Στελιο,βαλε τα δυνατα σου εσυ,και μαζι και με τις δικες μας προσευχες ,ολα θα πανε καλα.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εύχομαι να περάσουν όλα και να είναι μια κακή ανάμνηση , έμαθα τα νέα για την κατάστασή του απο κάποιον φίλο απο κρήτη και είμαι σίγουρος ότι γρήγορα θα γίνει καλά , γιατι έχει και τα ψυχικά αποθέματα που χρειάζονται σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις και οι ευχές όλων να γίνουν πραγματικότητα

----------


## Levrone

τα νεα απο το Στελιο ειναι καθε μερα και καλυτερα!

παρακολουθουμε την εξελιξη, αργοτερα και απο κοντα! 

Περιμενουμε ακομα καλυτερα νεα , αν και νομιζω συντομα θα μπει και θα γραψει στο φορουμ!

----------


## xelashai

> τα νεα απο το Στελιο ειναι καθε μερα και καλυτερα!
> 
> παρακολουθουμε την εξελιξη, αργοτερα και απο κοντα! 
> 
> Περιμενουμε ακομα καλυτερα νεα , αν και νομιζω συντομα θα μπει και θα γραψει στο φορουμ!


μπραβο!...ευχαριστα νεα γιατρε...
να το ξεπερασει και συντομα να ειναι κοντα στην οικογενεια του..

----------


## ionos1

Στελιο εισαι μαγκας και οι μαγκες δεν μασανε! Ευχομαι να εισαι παλι κοντα μας συντομα!

----------


## magic

Μολις τωρα το ειδα στο star κριμα..ευχομαι περαστικα στον ανθρωπο...

----------


## LION

Στελάρα, θέλω να σου εκφράσω την αμέριστη συμπαράσταση και συμπάθειά μου,για την υγεία σου.
Εύχομαι κι ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά και να βγεις νικητής από αυτή την "περιπέτεια"...

----------


## jimmy007

Περαστικά στον Στέλιο.

Μήπως έχει κάποιος πιο ακριβείς ιατρικές πληροφορίες για το τι έχει γίνει ακριβώς?
Έχει κινητικότητα σε χέρια/πόδια?

----------


## crucified

περαστικα! ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα και να επανελθεις οπως πριν!

----------


## outnumb

http://www.flashnews.gr/page.ashx?pi...=62128&cid=312

----------


## mens sana

Στέλιο προσευχόμαστε για σενα...καλή ανάρρωση και σύντομα πάλι κοντά μας!

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Σας ΕΤΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ για την αγαπη σας και προσευχομαι να ειστε παντα καλα

----------


## vaggan

καλως ηρθες και παλι στην παρεα μας στελιο. :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## marvin

> Σας ΕΤΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ για την αγαπη σας και προσευχομαι να ειστε παντα καλα


 :02. Welcome: Καλημερα Κυριε Κτιστακη,ευχομαι καλη αναρωση γρηγορα.Καλως ηρθατε και παλι κοντα μας!!!!

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Φιλε Στελιο καλη αναρρωση.Ελπιζω να τα πουμε στους αγωνες.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

γειά σου ρε Στέλιο σήμερα είχαμε την κουβέντα σου με τον Στράτο και λέω πρέπει να είναι καλύτερα και να πέρασε την μετεγχειρητική κατάσταση .
 εφόσον πέρασες την μεγάλη μπόρα , όλα θα φτιάξουν ξανα , εκείνο που μετράει και χρειάζετε σ αυτές τις περιπτώσεις είναι τα ψυχικά αποθέματα που δίνουν δύναμη και στο σώμα και η συμπαράσταση αυτών που είναι δίπλα σου  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## jimmy007

Περαστικά Στέλιο και σου εύχομαι να επιστρέψεις στην καθημερινότητά σου σαν να μην έγινε ποτέ το θλιβερό συμβάν.

----------


## ελμερ

Καλημερα Στελιο,καλη αναρρωση και καλως ηρθες παλι στην παρεα μας!!!!! :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Konstantinos!

Καλημέρα και καλή ανάρρωση!!! Γερός και δυνατός!

----------


## Jimy

Καλη αναρρωση και απο μενα Στελιο.Με το καλο να γυρισεις στους κανονικους ρυθμους της ζωη σου και να ειναι ολα σαν να μην εγιναν ποτε! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Galthazar

Καλη αναρωση Στελιο, εισαι γιγαντας και το αποδυκνειεις αλλη μια φορα! Καλως ηρθες πισω στην παρεα μας γερος και δυνατος!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

χθές μιλήσαμε με τον Στέλιο στο τηλέφωνο και χάρηκα που είναι σε καλή κατάσταση κυρίως ψυχολογική και με την περιγραφή που μου έδωσε κατάλαβα πως ήταν πολύ τυχερός μπροστα στην ατυχία του , ό άνθρωπος που το έκανε δεν ήταν και σε νορμάλ κατάσταση , τον βρήκαν διάφορες ουσίες στο αίμα και μια απο τις σφαίρες που βρήκαν τον στέλιο τον διαπέρασε βρίσκοντας στον τοίχο .

αν αντι για τον 4ο σπόνδυλο έβρισκε τον 3ο θα είχε πρόβλημα κινητικότητας και αισθήσεων στο επάνω μέρος του σώματος και τα χέρια ,δηλαδή πλήρη αναπηρία ,  τωρα δεν διατρέχει κάποιο κίνδυνο και έχει κάποιες αισθήσεις στα κάτω άκρα γεγονός που κάνει να υπάρχουν ελπίδες για βελτίωση στο μέλλον και αποκατάσταση των αισθήσεων των κάτω άκρων .

εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλα  να ξαναγίνει όπως πρίν και να μείνει μια κακή ανάμνηση  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Ηλια ,σε ευχαριστουμε για τα νεα που μας αναφερεις ,οπως καταλαβαινεις ολοι ανυπομονουμε για να μαθουμε εξελιξεις απο τον Στελιο.

----------


## grtech

> εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλα  να ξαναγίνει όπως πρίν και να μείνει μια κακή ανάμνηση


 :03. Thumb up: 

Φτάνει που περάσαν τα δύσκολα, τώρα μένει και με τη βοήθεια του Θεού να αναρρώσει πλήρως.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ηλια ,σε ευχαριστουμε για τα νεα που μας αναφερεις ,οπως καταλαβαινεις ολοι ανυπομονουμε για να μαθουμε εξελιξεις απο τον Στελιο.


έτσι είναι Γιάννη ανήκουμε όλοι στο χώρο του ββ , μα πάνω απ όλα είμαστε άνθρωποι και είναι φυσιολογικό το ενδιαφέρον μας για ένα φίλο που μέχρι πρίν λίγο καιρό πότε απο κοντα μερικοί, πότε μέσω του φόρουμ ανταλλάσαμε απόψεις και με διαφωνίες ακόμη σε μερικά θέματα , αλλα πάντα καλοπροαίρετα .
και σίγουρα μετα το τραγικό αυτο γεγονός μερικά θετικά και ευχάριστα νεα , είναι καλό να ακούγονται και να μαθαίνουν οι φίλοι

----------


## panakos

καλησπερα!
τωρα διαβασα τι εγινε και τοι ευτυχως ειναι καλα ο ανθρωπος!!
γερος και δυνατος φιλε μου!!!

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> χθές μιλήσαμε με τον Στέλιο στο τηλέφωνο και χάρηκα που είναι σε καλή κατάσταση κυρίως ψυχολογική και με την περιγραφή που μου έδωσε κατάλαβα πως ήταν πολύ τυχερός μπροστα στην ατυχία του , ό άνθρωπος που το έκανε δεν ήταν και σε νορμάλ κατάσταση , τον βρήκαν διάφορες ουσίες στο αίμα και μια απο τις σφαίρες που βρήκαν τον στέλιο τον διαπέρασε βρίσκοντας στον τοίχο .
> 
> αν αντι για τον 4ο σπόνδυλο έβρισκε τον 3ο θα είχε πρόβλημα κινητικότητας και αισθήσεων στο επάνω μέρος του σώματος και τα χέρια ,δηλαδή πλήρη αναπηρία ,  τωρα δεν διατρέχει κάποιο κίνδυνο και έχει κάποιες αισθήσεις στα κάτω άκρα γεγονός που κάνει να υπάρχουν ελπίδες για βελτίωση στο μέλλον και αποκατάσταση των αισθήσεων των κάτω άκρων .
> 
> εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλα  να ξαναγίνει όπως πρίν και να μείνει μια κακή ανάμνηση


Οπως σας ειπε ο Ηλιας σταθηκα πολυ τυχερος καθως η πρωτη σφαιρα ειχε εισοδο πισω απο το δεξιο αυτι και εξοδο απο το αριστερο (θα μπορουσε να με ειχε σκοτωσει αυτη η βολη η να ημουν φυτο)

Τις πρωτες 3 εβδομαδες ανεβαζα πυρετο καθως εχω ακομα 2 σφαιρες μεσα μου μια στη μερια της καρδιας (ωμοπλατη) και μια στο δεξι χερι.

Εχει αφαιρεθει η σφαιρα απο τον 4 σπονδυλο καθως υπηρχε ανυσηχια μολυνσης και στο 3 με αποτελεσμα την απωλεια και των χεριων.

Εχω υποβληθει σε σπονδυλοδεσια 3-4-5 .

Υπαρχουν ενδειξεις βελτιωσης των κατω ακρων αλλα θα χρειαστει πολυχρονος και μεγαλος αγωνας. Σας *ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ* για τις ευχες σας να ειστε *ΟΛΟΙ* καλα !

----------


## panakos

Κρατα γερα Στέλιο!!ο θεός έδειξε ότι είναι μαζι σου!!ολοι εμείς είμαστε μαζι σου!
Χαιρόμαστε όλοι όταναθαινουμε Καλά νέα!



Ελπιζω οσο το δυνατόν πιο Γρηγόρη ανάρρωση!

----------


## ελμερ

Καλημερα Στελιο....σιδερερενιος...χαιρομαι που εισαι παλι στην παρεα μας..... :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## av_dimitris

περαστικα Στελιο!!!!!

----------


## Anithos

περαστικά σου  παλικαρε,και ευχομαι καλη δυναμη,υπομονή και θεληση και ολα θα πανε καλά.

----------


## LION

> Οπως σας ειπε ο Ηλιας σταθηκα πολυ τυχερος καθως η πρωτη σφαιρα ειχε εισοδο πισω απο το δεξιο αυτι και εξοδο απο το αριστερο (θα μπορουσε να με ειχε σκοτωσει αυτη η βολη η να ημουν φυτο)
> 
> Τις πρωτες 3 εβδομαδες ανεβαζα πυρετο καθως εχω ακομα 2 σφαιρες μεσα μου μια στη μερια της καρδιας (ωμοπλατη) και μια στο δεξι χερι.
> 
> Εχει αφαιρεθει η σφαιρα απο τον 4 σπονδυλο καθως υπηρχε ανυσηχια μολυνσης και στο 3 με αποτελεσμα την απωλεια και των χεριων.
> 
> Εχω υποβληθει σε σπονδυλοδεσια 3-4-5 .
> 
> Υπαρχουν ενδειξεις βελτιωσης των κατω ακρων αλλα θα χρειαστει πολυχρονος και μεγαλος αγωνας. Σας *ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ* για τις ευχες σας να ειστε *ΟΛΟΙ* καλα !




   Μερικές φορές τέτοια άσχημα γεγονότα,μας "προσγειώνουν" απότομα στην πραγματικότητα και μας κάνουν να σκεφτόμαστε τι μπορεί να συμβεί από τη μια στιγμή στην άλλη...  :01. Sad: 

  Στέλιο η ψυχική δύναμη που διαθέτεις, είναι το μεγαλύτερο όπλο σου να τα αντιμετωπίσεις όλα όσα σου συνέβησαν.
"Πάλεψε" με κουράγιο και τόλμη και να σκέφτεσαι θετικά.

   Από αγώνες είσαι συνηθισμένος,εμπρός γερά κι εύχομαι το συντομότερο δυνατό, να είσαι όρθιος και  όπως ήσουν πριν.

*Στην υγειά σου*. :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

Kαλη αναρρωση Στελιο ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα στην συνεχεια!!!

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

Περαστικα Στελιο,ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα γινεις καλα :03. Thumb up: 

Αλλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω την επιθεση που εγινε.Θελει κανεις το κακο σου ή απλα ηταν μια ατυχης περιπτωση?

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Μετα απο 7 εβδομαδες *"βουβου πονου"* στο κρεβατι του νοσοκομειου επεστρεψα στην *ΖΩΗ* στους *ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΜΟΥ* !

Θα ηθελα να ευχαριστησω ολους οσους ειχα και εχω διπλα μου ολο αυτο το καιρο αλλα και εσας απο εδω μεσα για τις ευχες σας !

Ιδιατερα στον ανθρωπο  και *ΣΥΝΤΡΟΦΟ* της ζωης μου το Αννιο που δεν με εχει αφησει λεπτο απο τα ματια της. Και ολα  αυτα ενω βρισκεται σε προετοιμασια για τους αγωνες της φετινης χρονιας ! Σαν πρωην (πλεον) αθλητης μπορω να καταλαβω την προσπαθεια και τον αγωνα που δινει καθημερινα.....

----------


## Galthazar

Σιδερενιος και παντα δυνατος!!! :08. Toast:

----------


## ovelix

σιδερενιος και καλα να περασεις

----------


## venia

Εύχομαι η υγεία, η χαρά και η ευτυχία να μη λείψουν ποτέ από εσένα ,Καλή ανάρρωση!!!!

----------


## Chalkiasdimitris

Στελιο καλο πασχα σου ευχομαι , και αυτη η ανασταση να εχει αγαπη  για εσενα και τους δικους σου ανθρωπους

----------


## vaggan

καλη αναρρωση και καλο πασχα να εχεις στελιο :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μια εικόνα χίλιες λέξεις που λένε , το θετικό είναι που επέστρεψες στη "ΖΩΗ" όπως λές Στέλιο κοντα στούς δικούς σου ανθρώπους και βγήκες απο τα στενά όρια του δωμάτιου στο νοσοκομείο .
καλή ανάσταση και ευχόμαστε συνεχόμενη βελτίωση σωματική και ψυχική μετα την μεγάλη μπόρα που πέρασες , σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις εκείνο που μετράει περισσότερο είναι η ψυχική δύναμη και θετική ψυχολογία  :08. Toast:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Καλο πασχα και σιδερενιος. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## panakos

καλο πασχα στελιο σιδερενιος..
να σαι παντα γερος και δυνατος!!!

----------


## ελμερ

Στελιο καλο Πασχα και καλη Ανασταση.....ευχομαι γρηγορη αναρρωση και υγεια..... :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Polyneikos

Στελιο σιδερένιος,καλο Πασχα να εχεις και καλή Ανάσταση,σου ευχόμαστε ότι καλύτερο  :02. Welcome:

----------


## mens sana

Στέλιο σου εύχομαι και εγώ καλη ανάρρωση και να επανέλθεις γρήγορα στην κατάσταση που ήσουν πριν από το τραγικό αυτό συμβάν. Αυτό το "πλέον" που έγραψες όμως με στενοχώρησε λιγάκι...Σε θέλουμε δυνατό!!

----------


## goldenera

Αφού ευχηθώ και εγώ στον Κο Κτιστάκη γρήγορη ανάρρωση και πλήρη επιστροφή στις δραστηριότητες του, παίρνω το θάρρος να δημοσιεύσω μια φωτό η οποία ελπίζω να τον χαροποιήσει, και να του θυμίσει όμορφες στιγμές. Ψάχνωντας και ρίχνοντας μια ματιά σε παλιά τεύχη της Αμερικάνικης έκδοσης του περιοδικού FLEX, και συγκεκριμένα στο τεύχος Σεπτεμβρίου του 1999, είδα με μεγάλη έκπληξη και χαρά φωτογραφία του Κου Στέλιου σε ενότητα στην οποία το περιοδικό σου ζητούσε αν ήθελες να στείλεις μια φωτογραφία σου γράφοντας κάποια στοιχεία σου και πληροφορίες (το περιοδικό θα έκρινε αν 'άξιζε' να δημοσιεύσει τη φωτογραφία σου αναλόγως τη διάπλαση σου).
Το κείμενο αναφέρει:
Στο Ελληνικό νησί  Κρήτη στην πόλη του Ηρακλείου διαμένει ένας 23χρονος μυώδης γίγαντας ονόματι Στέλιος Κτιστάκης. Έχοντας ξεκινήσει στο μονοπάτι του Σιδερένιου αθλήματος πριν 5 χρόνια, κατέδειξε άμεσα τη σχέση του με τα βάρη, νικώντας τελικά το διαγωνισμό του Μρ.Ελλάς στην πατρίδα του. Υπηρετώντας αυτή τη στιγμή στις Ειδικές Δυνάμεις,ο ύψους 1.83 και βάρους 120 κιλά, σχεδιάζει να δραστηριοποιηθεί στο χώρο του personal training καθώς και της πώλησης συμπληρωμάτων διατροφής, όταν ολοκληρώσει την θητεία του.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Εαν σου πω οτι  εψαχνα επι *ΧΡΟΝΙΑ* να βρω αυτο το αρθρο και δεν το βρηκα *ΠΟΤΕ* ...........

Οχι απλα σε *ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ σου ειμαι ΥΠΟΧΡΕΟΣ* !

----------


## Muscleboss

Να σημειώσω ότι το θέμα με τις φωτογραφίες του Στέλιου μεταφέρθηκε εδώ από τις φωτογραφίες μελών, και διαχωρόστηκε από άλλα ποστς που περιείχε τα οποία μεταφέρθηκαν εδώ: *"Με το βλέμμα του Στέλιου Κτιστάκη"*

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Μάλιστα...
> 
> Παρεμπιπτόντως χρόνια πολλά Στέλιο!







> χρόνια πολλα Στέλιο κι ευτυχισμένα







> Καθυστερημένα χρόνια πολλά Στέλιο, ότι επιθυμείς!





Να στε καλα παιδια σας ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ !  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Polyneikos

ΝΑΒΒΑ Πανελλήνιο Βόλος 2003 ,με τον Στέλιο Κτιστάκη να ξεχωρίζει

----------


## Muscleboss

Από αριστερά, Κτιστάκης, Λύτρας, Κουτσονίκας, (δε γνωρίζω τον επόμενο), και Γιατζόγλου Γιάννης. Σημαντικοί αθλητές εκείνης της περιόδου. Κτιστάκης νικητής της κατηγορίας και γενικού τίτλου.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Αφιερωμενο στον MUSCLEBOSS για τα καλα του τοτε λογια.......

Η αρχη στις κατηγοριες fitness

----------


## Nive

Φοβερος ποζερ!!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Nikos Michos

Το ανυπέρβλητο μεγαλείο ενός ανθρώπου που θέλω να μου επιτρέπει να τον αποκαλώ δάσκαλο και αδερφό μου. Πραγματικά δεν υπάρχει μέτρο σύγκρισης τόσο για εκείνη όσο και για τη σύγχρονη εποχή στο χώρο του σιδερένιου αθλήματος. Ηταν και εξακολουθεί να είναι πολύ μπροστά από αρκετούς επαΐοντες του bodybuilding. Γιατί δεν αρκεί να είσαι μόνο ένα "νταμάρι", ένα "ξύλινο προϊόν" από μυς, αλλά πρέπει να προάγεις την αισθητική εκείνη που παραπέμπει στην αρχαιοελληνική πλαστικότητα των κινήσεων, την οποία διακρίνουμε στα αγάλματα του Φειδία και του Πραξιτέλη. Καλό είναι, λοιπόν, να εμφανίζονται τέτοια αποσπάσματα και βίντεο ως υλικό παιδείας, εκπαίδευσης και αισθητικής αρμονίας, έτσι ώστε να παραμένει ψηλά ο πήχυς του αθλήματος και να μην ευτελίζεται από κακούς δασκάλους και μαθητές.

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

ΟΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΗΔΑΜΙΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΘΛΗΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ ΣΤΕΛΙΟ,ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΕΙΟ ΔΩΡΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΕΧΩ ΦΙΛΟ ΜΟΥ, ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΔΙΝΕΙ ΑΠΛΟΧΕΡΑ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ.
ΛΙΓΟΙ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΑΘΛΗΜΑ ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΣΤΟ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ,ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΕΝΑΝ ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟ ΤΙΜΗΣ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΕΜΑΣ.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Θα συμφωνήσω με τούς προλαλλήσαντες για τον Στέλιο , γιατι κάποια πράματα δεν αμφισβητούνται και τα έχει δείξει έμπρακτα ο Στέλιος , αλλα ακόμη συνεχίζει να προσφέρει με τις γνώσεις του στούς νέους αθλητες και όχι μόνο 
Και πραγματικά το ποζάρισμα ήταν κάτι που το δούλευε και γι αυτο άλλωστε έβγαινε και αυτό το αποτέλεσμα , αλλα πάνω απ όλα το ποζάρισμα είναι έκφραση όπως και ο χορός και αν δεν μας εκφράζει δεν βγαίνει καλό αποτέλεσμα 

Αλλα πρέπει να βρώ και κανα βίντεο που ποζάριζε σαν μπαλαρίνα με ροζ μαγιουδάκι και πιρουέτες πιο αισθησιακές και απο τον Κάι Γκρίν , να βγεί και η πιο γλυκιά πλευρά του  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Elephant:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Αφιερωμενο στον MUSCLEBOSS για τα καλα του τοτε λογια.......
> 
> Η αρχη στις κατηγοριες fitness


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ανατρίχιασα ...

Αυτόν τον ιδιόρρυθμο τύπο που λέγεται Στέλιος Κτιστάκης είμαστε τελικά πολύ τυχεροί που τον έχουμε στο άθλημά μας. Και αργά ή γρήγορα προβλέπω ότι θα υπάρξει και βραβείο καλύτερου ποζερ με το όνομά του.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ανατρίχιασα ...
> 
> Αυτόν τον ιδιόρρυθμο τύπο που λέγεται Στέλιος Κτιστάκης είμαστε τελικά πολύ τυχεροί που τον έχουμε στο άθλημά μας. *Και αργά ή γρήγορα προβλέπω ότι θα υπάρξει και βραβείο καλύτερου ποζερ με το όνομά του.*


Ρε Πανο πλακα μας κανεις ?  :01. Razz: 

Στην Ελλαδα ζουμε ,εδω πιο ευκολα βγαζουμε χολη παρα να πουμε το καλο εστω για να ακουστει ποσο μαλλον να απονεμηθει ! 

Να σε καλα παντως με εκανες και γελασα  :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Σ αυτο δεν έχει και άδικο ο Στέλιος ,ο κακός και χαζός  εγωισμός είναι άσχημο πράμα , εδω καλα καλα δεν ξέρουμε να κρίνουμε κατηγορίες με τα ανάλογα κρητήρια αξιολόγησης και θα κρίνουμε ποζάρισμα , έχουμε δρόμο να διανύσουμε και να αλλάξουν αρκετα πράματα που μαστίζουν τον χώρο

----------


## Polyneikos

Παγιαννίδης, Παρνασσάς,  Σιώτης και Κτιστάκης, για μένα οι ποζέρς που έχω δει και δίνουν μια ιδιαίτερη χροιά στο ατομικό τους ποζάρισμα.
Ειδικά το Nοσταλγια που έχει ποζάρει ο Στέλιος την δεκαετία του 90, ηταν φοβερός,
Κατ΄εμε δεν υπάρχουν καλοί ποζέρς σήμερα, μονο υποχρεωτικές πόζες εκτελούν και για αυτό αρχίζουν να βρίσκουν δικαιολογία οι διοργανωτές να τα αφαιρούν από το πρόγραμμα.
Στελιος ότι έχεις από ατομικό σου, βάλτο.Respect. :03. Bowdown:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Παγιαννίδης, Παρνασσάς,  Σιώτης και Κτιστάκης, για μένα οι ποζέρς που έχω δει και δίνουν μια ιδιαίτερη χροιά στο ατομικό τους ποζάρισμα.
> Ε*ιδικά το Nοσταλγια που έχει ποζάρει ο Στέλιος την δεκαετία του 90, ηταν φοβερός,*
> Κατ΄εμε δεν υπάρχουν καλοί ποζέρς σήμερα, μονο υποχρεωτικές πόζες εκτελούν και για αυτό αρχίζουν να βρίσκουν δικαιολογία οι διοργανωτές να τα αφαιρούν από το πρόγραμμα.
> Στελιος ότι έχεις από ατομικό σου, βάλτο.Respect.



Και το Νostalgia για το φιλαρακι Polynikos αν και σε κακη αναλυση ,ισως καταφερω καποια στιγμη να το βρω σε καλυτερη κατασταση !

Το καλυτερο ποζαρισμα παντως εγινε καποια χρονια μετα με το ροζ μαγιο που προαναφερε η γρια ! Ψηνετε και αυτο να ανεβει.... :01. Razz:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Ευχαριστω τον *Μιχο Νικολαο* που ασχοληθηκε και εβγαλε μια ακρη με τη τροπαιοθηκη μου θυμιζοντας μου τιτλους που ειχα ξεχασει :

1994 WABBA MR ΚΡΗΤΗ 2ος Εφηβων
1995 IFBB Παν. Κυπελλο 2ος +90 Ανδρων
1995 MR ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 2ος Εφηβων
1995 WABBA Παν. Κυπελλο 2ος Εφηβων
1995 ΝΑΒΒΑ ΜR ΒΟΡΕΙΟΣ ΕΛΛΑΣ 1ος Εφηβων
*1995 ΝΑΒΒΑ ΜR ΒΟΡΕΙΟΣ ΕΛΛΑΣ ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΝΙΚΗΤΗΣ*
1997 ΝΑΒΒΑ Παν Πρωταθλημα 1ος Εφηβων
1997 ΝΑΒΒΑ Παν Πρωταθλημα 1ος Ζευγαριων (Σκαλιδακη Φλορανς)
1997 ΝΑΒΒΑ Παν Πρωταθλημα Καλυτερος Ποζερ (1ο)
1997 ΝΑΒΒΑ GRAN PRIX Σερρες 1ος Εφηβων
1997 ΝΑΒΒΑ GRAN PRIX Σερρες Καλυτερος Ποζερ (2ο)
1997 WABBA MR ΚΡΗΤΗ 1ος +90 Ανδρων
1997 WABBA MR ΚΡΗΤΗ 1ος Ζευγαριων (Σκαλιδακη Φλορανς)
1997 WABBA MR ΚΡΗΤΗ Καλυτερος Ποζερ (3ο)
*1997 WABBA MR ΚΡΗΤΗ ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΝΙΚΗΤΗΣ*
2000 IFBB ΑΧΙΛΛΕΙΑ 2ος +90 Ανδρων
2000 IFBB ΑΧΙΛΛΕΙΑ Κυπελλο Ηθους
2000 ΝΑΒΒΑ Παν Κυπελλο 1ος +85 Ανδρων
2000 ΝΑΒΒΑ Παν Κυπελλο Καλυτερος Ποζερ (4ο)
*2000 ΝΑΒΒΑ Παν Κυπελλο ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΝΙΚΗΤΗΣ*
2000 ΝΑΒΒΑ Βαλκανικο Κατερινη 1ος +85 Ανδρων
2000 ΝΑΒΒΑ Βαλκανικο Κατερινη Καλυτερος Ποζερ (5ο)
*2000 ΝΑΒΒΑ Βαλκανικο Κατερινη ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΝΙΚΗΤΗΣ*
2003 MR ΚΡΗΤΗ 2ος 1,75+ Ανδρων
2003 MR ΚΡΗΤΗ Καλυτερος Ποζερ (6ο)
2003 Κυπελλο ΑΘΛΟΤΥΠΟΣ 1ος 1,75+ Ανδρων
2003 Κυπελλο ΑΘΛΟΤΥΠΟΣ Καλυτερος Ποζερ (7ο)
*2003 Κυπελλο ΑΘΛΟΤΥΠΟΣ ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΝΙΚΗΤΗΣ* 
2003 ΝΑΒΒΑ International GRAN PRIX 1ος Super Body
2003 ΝΑΒΒΑ International GRAN PRIX 1ος 85+ Aνδρων
2003 ΝΑΒΒΑ International GRAN PRIX Καλυτερος Ποζερ (8ο)
*2003 ΝΑΒΒΑ International GRAN PRIX ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΝΙΚΗΤΗΣ*
2003 ΠΣΑΔ Guest Poser Πατρα
2003 WABBA Παν Κυπελλο Guest Poser
2003 ΝΑΒΒΑ Παν Πρωταθλημα 1ος Super Body
2003 ΝΑΒΒΑ Παν Πρωταθλημα 1ος 85+ Aνδρων
2003 ΝΑΒΒΑ Παν Πρωταθλημα Καλυτερος Ποζερ (9ο)
*2003 ΝΑΒΒΑ Παν Πρωταθλημα ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΝΙΚΗΤΗΣ*
2003 ΝΑΒΒΑ/WFF  MR Universe 1st Athletic
2003 NABBA/WFF  MR World 1st Super Body
2003 NABBA Βαλκανικο Θεσσαλονικη 1ος Super Body
2003 NABBA Βαλκανικο Θεσσαλονικη 1ος 85+ Aνδρων
2003 NABBA Βαλκανικο Θεσσαλονικη Καλυτερος Ποζερ (10ο)
*2003 NABBA Βαλκανικο Θεσσαλονικη ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΝΙΚΗΤΗΣ*
2005 ΝΑΒΒΑ Βαλκανικο Βολος 1ος Super Body
2005 ΝΑΒΒΑ Βαλκανικο Βολος 1ος 1,75+ Aνδρων
2005 ΝΑΒΒΑ Βαλκανικο Βολος Καλυτερος Ποζερ (11ο)
2005 NABBA/WFF  MR World 1st Super Body
*2005 NABBA/WFF  MR World 1st Super Body OVERALL WINNER*
2006 WABBA MR ΚΡΗΤΗ 1ος 1,75+ Ανδρων
2006 WABBA MR ΚΡΗΤΗ Καλυτερος Ποζερ (12ο)
2006 ΝΑΒΒΑ Παν Πρωταθλημα 1ος Super Body
2006 ΝΑΒΒΑ Παν Πρωταθλημα 1ος Zευγαριων (Βλασιαδη Πελα)
2006 ΝΑΒΒΑ Παν Πρωταθλημα Καλυτερος Ποζερ (13ο)
2006 ΝΑΒΒΑ/WFF  MR Universe 2nd Super Body
2006 ΝΑΒΒΑ/WFF  MR Universe 2nd Pairs Athletic (Βλασιαδη Πελα)
2006 NABBA/WFF MR World 2nd Performance
2006 NABBA/WFF MR World 1st Pairs Athletic (Βλασιαδη Πελα)
2007 ΝΑΒΒΑ Παν Κυπελλο 1ος Super Body
2007 NABBA Παν Κυπελλο Καλυτερος Ποζερ (14ο)
2007 ΝΑΒΒΑ Παν Πρωταθλημα 1ος Super Body
2007 NABBA Παν Πρωταθλημα 2ος 1,75 Ανδρων
2007 ΝΑΒΒΑ Παν Πρωταθλημα Καλυτερος Ποζερ (15ο)
2007 ΝΑΒΒΑ/WFF Mr Universe 3rd Super Body
2008 NABBA/WFF Mr Universe 1st Super Body
*2008 NABBA/WFF Mr Universe OVERALL WINNER*
2008 NABBA/WFF Mr Universe Best Poser (16o)
*2008 NABBA/WFF HALL OF FAMER*
2008 NABBA/WFF 4th Pairs (Καμπουριδου Ραμονα)
2009 ΝΑΒΒΑ GRAN PRIX Sport Expo 1ος Performance
2009 NABBA GRAN PRIX Sport Expo 1oς 1.75+ Ανδρων
2009 ΝΑΒΒΑ GRAN PRIX Sport Expo Καλυτερος Ποζερ (17ο)
2009 ΝΑΒΒΑ/WFF Mr World 4th Super Body

Τωρα το γυρισαμε στη τεχνη του ψηφιδωτου,,,,,,,,





Κωστα (Polynikos) στη χρωστουσα αυτη τη λιστα πριν φυγω απο αυτη τη ζωη  :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Λογικό Στέλιο να μην τα θυμάσαι γιατι δεν είναι και λίγα , ούτε και πολλα , αλλα πάρα πολλα και ούτε είναι νορμάλ όσο πια μεγαλώνουμε να στοχεύουμε σε αγωνιστικούς προσανατολισμούς , άσχετα αν μπορούμε γιατι ούτε η αισθητική του σώματος παραμένει η ίδια αλλα ούτε και έχουμε κάτι να αποδεικνύουμε συνέχεια 
Και η τέχνη του ψηφιδωτού εφόσον το έχεις και σ αρέσει εκτός απο κάτι επικοδομητικό γαληνεύει το πνεύμα και διώχνει αρνητικές σκέψεις και επικεντρώνεσαι σε κάτι δημιουργικό και καλλιτεχνικό (αφού πάντα είχες το καλλιτεχνικό μέσα σου , μπαλέτα χορευτικά σόου ήταν το δυνατό σου σημείο  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Toast: )

----------


## Polyneikos

Στελιο βλέπω οτι έχεις ξεκινήσει την ψηφιδωτή τέχνη με τα Ύψιστα πρόσωπα.
Καποια στιγμή θα σου πρότεινα να φτιάξεις και μια δικιά σου, στην καλύτερή σου πόζα :01. Wink: 
Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση, έλειπε από το αφιέρωμά σου!

----------


## Levrone

Κτιστακης Στέλιος!

Μάγκας και ωραίος!  :03. Clap:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Λογικό Στέλιο να μην τα θυμάσαι γιατι δεν είναι και λίγα , ούτε και πολλα , αλλα πάρα πολλα και ούτε είναι νορμάλ όσο πια μεγαλώνουμε να στοχεύουμε σε αγωνιστικούς προσανατολισμούς , άσχετα αν μπορούμε γιατι ούτε η αισθητική του σώματος παραμένει η ίδια αλλα ούτε και έχουμε κάτι να αποδεικνύουμε συνέχεια 
> Και η τέχνη του ψηφιδωτού εφόσον το έχεις και σ αρέσει εκτός απο κάτι επικοδομητικό γαληνεύει το πνεύμα και διώχνει αρνητικές σκέψεις και επικεντρώνεσαι σε κάτι δημιουργικό και καλλιτεχνικό (αφού πάντα είχες το καλλιτεχνικό μέσα σου , μπαλέτα χορευτικά σόου ήταν το δυνατό σου σημείο )


 Εσυ γρια να θυμασε με αυτα που γραφεις οτι το καζανι σου στη κολαση που θα παμε δε θα το αφησω να μεινει ποτε απο ξυλα  :08. Turtle: 





> Στελιο βλέπω οτι έχεις ξεκινήσει την ψηφιδωτή τέχνη με τα Ύψιστα πρόσωπα.
> Καποια στιγμή θα σου πρότεινα να φτιάξεις και μια δικιά σου, στην καλύτερή σου πόζα
> Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση, έλειπε από το αφιέρωμά σου!



Και εκει θα παραμεινω φιλαρακι μου στα Υψιστα προσωπα μιας και ειμαι ταπεινωτερος τους !





> Κτιστακης Στέλιος!
> 
> Μάγκας και ωραίος!



Περα απο το ονομα ολα τα αλλα ειναι διαδοσεις :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Μας συγκινήσατε χθες ρε τρελοί Κρητικοί , με τα άλογα ήρθαν ρε συ αρκετοι απο Κρήτη για τη Μακεδονία και τραγουδούσαν τον εθνικό ύμνο μέσα στον Αη Δημήτρη 
Μόνο στο καζάνι να βάλεις θερμοστάτη να έχει θερμοκρασία για τζακούζι και οχι για σούπα και γίνω βραστός  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Μας συγκινήσατε χθες ρε τρελοί Κρητικοί , με τα άλογα ήρθαν ρε συ αρκετοι απο Κρήτη για τη Μακεδονία και τραγουδούσαν τον εθνικό ύμνο μέσα στον Αη Δημήτρη 
> Μόνο στο καζάνι να βάλεις θερμοστάτη να έχει θερμοκρασία για τζακούζι και οχι για σούπα και γίνω βραστός



Εγω τα "παιδια" μου Ηλια τα μεγαλωσα με τις δικες μου αγαπες και στη Μακεδονια ειναι η μιση καρδια μου !

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

απίστευτοι όλοι και στις ομιλίες των εκπροσώπων απο Κρήτη ωραία λόγια και με ουσία όσοι έδωσαν συνεντεύξεις και οι εκπρόσωποι που μίλησαν στο συλλαλητήριο :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown: 
και τα βοθροκάναλα μιλούσαν για δεκάδες ανθρώπους και για εθνικιστές , ενω είχε παιδάκια και ηλικιωμένους ένα σωρό και όλα κύλησαν όμορφα χωρίς το παραμικρό ευτράπελο στον χώρο του συλλαλητηρίου

----------


## psonara

οπως εγραψε πολυ ευστοχα ο γιατρος παραπανω,μαγκας και ωραιος!δεν εχω να συμπληρωσω κατι αλλο γιατι αυτο τα περικλειει ολα.μπραβο :03. Clap: 
συγχαρητηρια και στα παιδια :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Ακριβώς πριν 10 χρόνια...

----------


## Polyneikos

Ωραίο team, θυμάμαι τα σχόλια του Στέλιου περί κουνουπιών στον περιβάλλοντα χώρο, μαζί με Protan, έπρεπε να ψεκάζει και με Autan τον Τάσο :01. Razz:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Ωραίο team, θυμάμαι τα σχόλια του Στέλιου περί κουνουπιών στον περιβάλλοντα χώρο, μαζί με Protan, έπρεπε να ψεκάζει και με Autan τον Τάσο


Ο Πανος εχει κοψει τη μιση φωτο ! :01. Razz:    Παραθετω την original  :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

1995 Νικητης κατ. junior και Γενικος Νικητης Mr Βορειος Ελλας

(περασαν σαν νερο τα χρονια...μια εικονα από την βρωμικη γωνια μου που ειχε περιγραψει ο Muscleboss) :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Πω ρε Στέλιο έτσι σε γνώρισα και θυμάμαι λέγαμε με τον Αργύρη οτι έχεις μέλλον και είσαι μεγάλο ταλέντο για να εξελιχθείς και να φορτώσεις μύς τηρουμένων πάντα των αναλογιών και συμμετρίας , όπως θυμάμαι και στο παγκόσμιο της Αθήνας του 97 όπου αγωνιστήκαμε μαζί και  εσύ ήσουν ακόμη στην κατηγορία τζούνιορ  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Μετα όμως μεγάλωσες και άρχισες τις χαριτωμενιές και έγινες χαδιάρης  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Μετα όμως μεγάλωσες και άρχισες τις χαριτωμενιές και έγινες χαδιάρης



Α ρε Γρια πως περασαν τα χρονια ! Παρ΄ όλα αυτά οποτε βρισκόμασταν λες και είμασταν κάθε μερα μαζι ρε Λιακο ποτε δεν αλλαξαμε κουβέντες αρνητικες ο ενας για τον άλλο !


Οσο για τη φωτο που ανεβασες παντα στη ζωη μου τα πηγαινα καλα με τους "γατους"  :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Έτσι είναι Στέλιο με κάποιους ανθρώπους μπορεί να μην βρίσκεσαι σε καθημερινη βάση αλλα όσος καιρός και να περάσει αν βρεθείς είναι σαν να είσαι καθημερινα μαζί απο θέμα οικειότητας και συνεννόησης!! :08. Toast:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Kαποτε στο Ελ Πασο....

Ο "κακος" αριστερα (τον εχει επικυρηξει το μισο fb χαχα αλλα τον αγαπω) 

Ο "καλος" δεξια (και ας μας εχουν πεσει τα μισα μαλλια)

και ο "ασχημος" στο βαθος.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Α  ρε λεβεντόπαιδα τι ωραία αναμνηστική φώτο είναι αυτη και όλοι φορμαρισμένοι γκαβλοπιτσιρικάδες ακόμη  :03. Thumb up:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ωραία φωτογραφία, από το - όχι και τόσο μακρυνό - παρελθόν  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Που είστε εδώ Στέλιο; Προσπαθώ να συνδυασω σε ποιους αγώνες βρεθήκατε και οι τρείς :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Μήπως κάπου στο Σωτήριον έτος 2007 το αργότερο , ίσως και πιο παλιά μερικα χρόνια

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Μήπως κάπου στο Σωτήριον έτος 2007 το αργότερο , ίσως και πιο παλιά μερικα χρόνια


Σιγουρα ειναι αγωνας της γριας που ειχε διοργανωσει. 

Αν δεν κανω λαθος ηταν τη χρονια που διοργανωσες μια εβδομαδα μετα ενα Ευρωπαικο της ΝΑΒΒΑ που μαλιστα πηρες την κατηγορια ΚΑΠΗ  :01. Razz: 

Και οι 3 ειχαμε παρει τις κατηγοριες μας

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Σιγουρα ειναι αγωνας της γριας που ειχε διοργανωσει. 
> 
> Αν δεν κανω λαθος ηταν τη χρονια που διοργανωσες μια εβδομαδα μετα ενα Ευρωπαικο της ΝΑΒΒΑ που μαλιστα πηρες την κατηγορια ΚΑΠΗ 
> 
> Και οι 3 ειχαμε παρει τις κατηγοριες μας


Ο αγώνας της γριάς που λές ήταν το 2006 που συμμετείχε και η ίδια η γριά  :01. Razz:  Πανευρωπαικό ήταν στη Χρυσούπολη ! Μήπως ήταν τότε που μετα τον αγώνα κάποιες κυρίες που σε βρήκαν μικρό και νόστιμο και σε έβαλαν κατι Ευρω στο μαγιό σου να ποζάρεις πριβε και λικνιζόσουν ρυθμικα και αισθησιακά για το μεροκάματο? :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :banana:  :banana:  :08. Elephant:  Ε παλιόπαιδο? :02. Smash:  Αν συμμετείχε πάντως και ο Γιάννης ο Τσούνος πρέπει να ήταν το 2007 όπου ο Στράτος και ο Γιάννης είχαν κατεβει και στο παγκόσμιο στη Μάλτα

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Ο αγώνας της γριάς που λές ήταν το 2006 που συμμετείχε και η ίδια η γριά  Πανευρωπαικό ήταν στη Χρυσούπολη ! Μήπως ήταν τότε που μετα τον αγώνα κάποιες κυρίες που σε βρήκαν μικρό και νόστιμο και σε έβαλαν κατι Ευρω στο μαγιό σου να ποζάρεις πριβε και λικνιζόσουν ρυθμικα και αισθησιακά για το μεροκάματο? Ε παλιόπαιδο?


Εγω φταιω που εκανα αυτα που δεν μπορουσες εσυ για να καλυψω τα κενα του γυναικιου πλυθησμου της πολης σου ! :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Εγω φταιω που εκανα αυτα που δεν μπορουσες εσυ για να καλυψω τα κενα του γυναικιου πλυθησμου της πολης σου !


E ναι πάντα ευαισθητοποιούμαι και νοιάζομαι για κάποια κενα του γυναικείου πληθυσμού της πόλης μου , που η αλήθεια δεν θα μπορούσα ποτέ να τα καλύψω (ξές περιπτώσεις που δεν τις παίρνει ούτε ο ύπνος :01. Razz: )Και εκεί χρειαζόταν ένας κασκαντέρ να με ντουμπλάρει και ομολογω έκανες υπέροχη δουλειά , αφου μετα με ρωτούσαν πού είναι ο λεβέντης ο Κρητήκαρος να μας κάνει κανα μερεμέτι !! χααχαχα!! Α ρε Στελάρα μου τρελέ :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------

